# Woking Nuffield Part 33



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home  

Loads of luck to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yaayyy another new thread!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

WE'RE NUMBER #1 (AND NUMBER #2) ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well you can be number 2 if you want darling!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh number 3


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

number 4


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

no 5!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahh the wanderers have returned - so what shall we gossip about this afternoon?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

god knows, something to keep me awake AGAIN, off swimming in a mo in my lunch hour and then hopefully back for some entertainment from you lot


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all!

lets discuss something really juicy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

plums?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cervical mucus


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I knew that would happen

NVH you are something else


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

christmas pressy ideas for those who are stuck plus what can I do in the office to keep me busy, done the xmas cards  

Tash - no suggestions of playing with myself please


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry - couldn't resist     you should know me by now   


Cheesy - not saying a word    didn't have to anyway


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

No you dont, you already have the reputation


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyway cheesy - can you still reach you luncheon meat      

Oh man, i'm gonna get in trouble with the mods again, i just know it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

oh we're in that kind of mood this afternoon are we?? 

Can't be a**ed with Christmas shopping this year, have got a couple of stocking fillers and DH's present has been ordered but haven't a clue what to buy anyone else. I usually get really excited about Xmas and love buying prezzies for people but can't seem to get any enthusiasm this year. Might give them all vouchers. Bah humbug


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Todays Quiz

*Question 1*

A horse travels the same distance every day. 
Oddly, two of its legs travel 30 miles each day and the other two legs travel nearly 31 miles. 
It would seem that two of the horse's legs must be one mile ahead of the other two legs, but of course this can't be true. 
Since the horse is normal, how is this situation possible?

*Question 2*
What am I?
Man walks over, 
man walks under, 
in times of war he burns asunder.

*Question 3*
What am I?
I am sometimes strong 
and sometimes weak,
But I am nobody's fool.
For there is no language that I can't speak,
Though I never went to school.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

q2 a bridge


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh you dirty mare      

Cheesy enjoy your swim

Deb - Q1, the horse has 2 legs that are longer?

Fingers - xmas shopping - pah, I'm not buying prezzies this year! I always get crap anyway so why bother!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Think debs has done a runner


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

So has everyone else!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

think i will to now...there all so boring and quiet arent they wildcat


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back! 

im so rubbish at the quiz's  

Emma hows your head? 

I agree with the crimbo pressie thing ita a big fat rip off! having said that I do like to recieve pressies


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

When I was working as a journalist I used to love Xmas - I could get utterly p*ssed then go do the present shopping, great fun and I always bought more for myself then anyone else


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Q1 - is it walking round in circles ?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - Q1 - do his back legs travel further because they have to catch up with the front legs?? I'm not sure I phrased this correctly but I know what I mean.

Q2 - bridge

Q3 - cup of tea

I really have no idea what I'm talking about!!

MrW - that's the only way to do Xmas shopping!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I can talk smutty to you and you can puke - deal!    i don't like quiz's very much either    The conversation was
just brewing nicely and then debs came along and plonked a quiz in there and got everyone using their brains  

How very very dare you debs    (only joking).... not really


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - thats the best thing about christmas shopping, you get to buy loads for yourself too!

Well I am really excited for xmas, I always am.  Me and dh do stocking for each other and if he is luck
Mrs Christmas might visit him again this year    Won't tell you what she dresses up in!    On the other
had, i'm praying that I'm pg and then he can forget it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Todays Quiz
> 
> *Question 1*
> 
> ...


Nope to Q3 fingers


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Deal you dirty monkey







and anyway you will be preggers by crimbo so no belly bumping for you my love!

Im just a thicko when it comes to the quiz's 

I am so loving IACGMOOH its a bug one tonight  but DH always tells me off because im sooo OTT with my pathetic girlieness with the spiders 

I want to cancel christmas until we get our dream and then the true christmas feeling will be back, im sorry to be a party pooper but christmas is all about children!  AND I WANT ONE! 

Ooo emma you got number 2 right not bad for a fellow thicko!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry - bloomin' work got in the way


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Deb that want aimed at you love   I just always muck up my smilies   so I tried again!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yes I can still reach it tash, I moved it from the top shelf to the bottom when I found out I was preggers


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's everyone gone now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry - phone keeps ringing. Don't they know I want to play on ff


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG - I'm currenlty going mad - I just started bleeding really heavy  with clots     I called the midwife but they were NO help. I called the GP they will call me later. Waiting for DH to get home - then going to the EPU - I don't care if I have to barge my way in. I am terrified.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hows your back Debs?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat  and  Hope everything is ok. Try not to panic too much hun!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Wildcat - just read your message GO TO THE EPU OR A&E NOW DONT WAIT!!!


Hoping its nothing serious honey but PLEASE GO NOW


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

*Waiting to Start* 
Myra 
Strawbs
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed

D/Ring 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T ??
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesyb said:


> Wildcat - just read your message GO TO THE EPU OR A&E NOW DONT WAIT!!!
> 
> Hoping its nothing serious honey but PLEASE GO NOW


Ditto - go now hun. order a taxi or something if you don't want to drive


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

The others are right - get a taxi and get Mr W to meet you there.  

I am sure it will be fine but better to be safe than sorry.

Thinking of you x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't go without DH he is on his way - if anything goes wrong i will need him there - I can't do this alone


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know what you mean hun 
Keeping everything crossed for you and sending your little bean lots of sticky thoughts.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

talk to me on MSN Elly, keep you going nuts for a bit


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad DH will be with you soon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly sweetheart     I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

THanks all - I'm hoping all will be fine - nasty scare.

I called Woking - they said they could scan me on friday! So much for aftercare....


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Wildcat

How awful for you, hope and pray that everything is ok

Luv & Hugs Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Just come back on i hope everything is ok honey     you make sure you barge your way in...how long does it take Mr W to get home


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - about an hour and a half door to door - but you know trains   He should be here in 30 mins now. Still waiting for GP.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly so sorry to hear your news hope everything is all ok, i am sure it will be but best get it checked out wishing you all the very best

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh bloody hell, if i was nearer i would come and sit with you    i know you must be scared honey, but rest up until he is home and keep talking to us ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - Big hugs to you hun.... hang tight and dh will be there soon.  We are here for you and giving you massive 
  You must be going loopy....its so frustrating not being able to help  
Praying that the little one is ok


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just grabbed a second and found a puter to log onto....

Wildcats you are in my thoughts and prayers.....I pray and hope all is ok.  


Just had a   blob of slightly coloured cm  - never had anything like it before but I'm hoping it might be af on her way. 

Can't believe I have to go again and won't be able to check if the WIldcats are ok....someone pm me to let me know please so if I get a second later or tomorrow I can just check that without having to read all the chat.

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly are you still there babe   have you got any pain   it wont be long try calling the epu to let them know to expect you ok...have to go to acup now but the very best of luck


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

The bleeding has tailed off a little - still going to go for a scan - might have to call the GP again and hassle him. grrrr - why don't the NHS give a stuff? 

Thanks Emma -


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - you hassle as much as you want hun. Thats what the NHS is there for.
Let me know if there is anything I can do to help


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh thats a good sign    go for the scan so you can put your mind at rest...hoping it was the old blood from the bleed you had before coming out in one lot   and that it will stop now 

Off to acup good luck


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Been lurking today rather than posting as very busy at work but just wanted to send lots of hugs to Wildcat. Glad to hear that the bleeding has slowed down - hope it stops properly really, really soon. I can only imagine what you have been/are going through today - lots of love xx

Hello to everyone else - will post properly tomorrow.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

DH home - off now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thinking of you Wildcat, loadsa luck    

Emma, enjoy acu  

Hello Monkey  

Night night all

love
A VERY TIRED cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

for you Wildcat


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Good luck wildcat, thinking of you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck wildcat I am off now as need to go to in laws for a shower and then darts so hope everything is all ok and will catch up with you tomorrow

Take Care

kate xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcats


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat hope all is ok......thinking of you

These poxy tablets are making me feel like pooooo....head ahces and i just feel like rubbish!

hope everyone is ok...

off to watch child against all odds that i recorded last night as i was at the dogs!

Love B.x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Thinking about you Wildcats                    


 Sorry about your headache Bendy

Is yours better Emma?

Minow - hope that's a gd sign that af is on her way!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcats - I've been offline most of the afternoon. I am thinking of you and sending you all my love and big hugs for both of you. Hope that you have been checked out and everything is OK


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr and Mrs W    praying that everything is ok
Sorry no personals...doesn't really feel appropriate 
Love ya all


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well the GP phoned just as I was getting into the car, the upshot is the EPU won't scan you after hours (they do it on the morning only) and even if I went to A&E there is no promises I'd get a scan (which I know to be true as I've been here before, all I ended up with was a 2 hour wait in an uncomfortable chair and a night in hospital which was awful).

So, the GP has arranged for a scan at the EPU at 10.15am tomorrow, and I'm home lying down in comfort.

The bleeding has slowed - but still there. I found a heartbeat on my doppler thing, so I'm not so stressed as I was. I'm off to bed in a bit for an early night, I will post again tomorrow now.

Thank you everyone for your kind words, It really makes me feel part of a 'gang' with you lot - even though I was a lucky one with a BFP and many of you are still on the IVF path, you are always here to support us - no matter what our situations. For that I hug you all. xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like everything will be ok....out of curiosty whats a Dopler??
You take it easy hun , I am sure Mr W is taking extra special care of you 
Love ya loads


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly hon - good luck for scan tomorrow        sounds good that the bleeding has slowed and that you heard the heartbeat, as Emma said it may be just the tail end of the bleeding you had earlier. 

You are still one of us hon, and we are all here for you, just like you are always here for us. I prescribe a nice early night and lots of cuddles from DH. Take Care and we will be thinking of you in the morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya


just popped in to see how you got on Wildcat, rest up honey and good luck tomorrow    

See ya in the morning ladies

Night night  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow both. Pleased u r feeling a little less stressed and hope u get as much sleep as poss. Big hugs and wishes for tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Doppler is something you can see the babies h/b and how fast its going   

Bendy-Snap hun, had to take today off with the headaches and had acup but she said its a short fix as every tablet i take will get a h/ache 

Wildcat-Glad that you caught bubs h/b fingers crossed for tomorrow im sure everything will be ok   

Hi to i wish


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcats - a night in A&E is not the best and i'm sure it will just bring back some bad memories that you could do without right now!  Good news about the heartbeat, well really really good actually! 
We are all keeping everything crossed for tomorrow...hope you have a good night despite the bleeding, try and get some rest.           

Hey ali/kerry - hope you're both ok.

Bendy - sorry about your headache's...gosh poor your and emma  

Off for a bath now...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi I wish...sorry missed ya post


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Just crashing really to say to the Wildcats,  for the scan tomorrow!!!  Hoping and praying everything is ok for you guys.  Am sure it will be            

Big hugs to you both, will be thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Sending loads of hugs to the Wildcats    
Sho - how did you get on?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, hope everything is ok, keep resting and good luck for scan tomorrow   

Emma, hope that horrible headache has gone, i know how you feel hun, as i suffer with migraines  

Sho, hope everything went well with Mr R today, hope it was the news that you wanted to hear  

Hello and hugs to everyone else, i know that it is a difficult time as are thoughts are with the Wildcats


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcats - glad the h/b was still there and ^fingercrossed^ that the scan is reassuring tomorrow. Hope the bleeding subsides completely. 

Deb


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wildcats * - Just logged on. You have had a helluva day. Hoping and praying that everything is OK when you go in for your scan. Glad you are feeling a bit better this evening, good idea getting an early night. 
  

*Sho* - How did you get on with Mr R?

*Karen* - Just wanted to pass on , sorry you are going thro such an awful time. My opinion on going it alone is, if it feels lile it might be the best choice for you, then go for it. It is def not a good idea to stay with DH if it is just the fear of not having a baby keeping you together. Hope you can sort things out.

Hope all is OK with everyone else. Sorry no longer post but feeling a bit low - testing tomorrow and even tho I know it will not be good news it will still be hard seeing it. DH not back til tomorrow night 

Catch up soon. xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Barney

Sorry that you are on your own, know how you feel, i feel that i am always on my own as dh away alot in Vienna, well good luck tomorrow hun, fingerscrossed for you, i will be hoping and praying for you, take care


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning-

Wildcat- good luck this morning with your scan. I hope you had a comfortable night and that you and dh are ok. 

Barney- you poor thing. It's terrible that you have to do this on your own today. I know you think its over, but I understand that it will be hard for you to see it. My thoughts are with you today. Take care of yourself love. 

NVH- have I mis-read someones post/ Have you got a scan today? If so, hope it goes well, and we can get those babies in there.

Well appointment was ok yesterday. I went in there knowing that I wanted whatever proceedure that's available to give us a clean sheet ready to start treatment in the new year. You know what happened to the girl who got what she wanted......  Because I have one HSG that Mr Trew thought suggested there MIGHT be a hydrosalpinx, I had a further HSG and HYCOSY in June of this year. That showed that the tubes were clear, but that apparently and I didn't know this, that the fluid did not rush out and go right away from the tubes, that it kind of fell out of the tubes and stayed about the tubes. Mr R thinks that this MIGHT  be that I was in spasm or that there are the beginings of a hydrosalpinx, what he referred to as a bit of ballooning. So basically he said that to be absolutely sure one way or the other we have to go for a laparoscopy.    I don't know why I'm not happy about this because I have said all along that if its neccesary I want it because I can't go into another treatment cycle thinking what if... Anyway, Mr R said that he didn't want to me to have this done at Woking and  to apply for it through my GP and get it done at Frimley so it doesn't cost us anything, which I thought showed more integrity than I'm used to! That means however, that we're looking at having it done in March!!!!! After it has been done, he wants me to wait a further 2 or 3 months to get the whole process out of system and the body back to normal before commencing treatment. So now we're looking at June. Good news is that dh is away for the whole of June so we're looking at July!!!!!   Not too happy about that. I don't want to change anything but it has made me feel a little bit down about it, which I'm not used to because I've been so positive about everything over the last 5 months.

Apart from the lap, dh sperm are much improved which is good news. He doesn't think it neccesary for me to do any other immunological tests but to have the lupus test and take asprin when it comes to treatment time. The other difference will be to take 2 cyclogest rather than one. He thought blastocyst transfer was uneccesary for us as well becuase we produce such good embryos. He didn't seem to have much good to say about Hammersmith.

Anyway, I'll sort myself and quite frankly I've got no right to be feeling sorry for myself. You guys are really going through the ringer this week.   We deserve some good news soon don't we!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck to the wildcats im sure you dont need it as all will be well   

Sho-I think Mr R would rather you have this lap than waste your time and money going through a failed tx with out him knowing completly whats going on in there so try not to look at it as a negative ok...i know it seems a long way away but what would you rather a negative cycle or at least a better chance of getting a bfp because he knows what it going on with you properly 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Just wanted to say i really hope the bleeding has stopped and that all goes well at the scan today - sending you lots of    

Had another scan yesterday and EC delayed until monday as although some follies were ready there are 5 that need a little longer! the wait is killing me now! i was all psyched up for it and had flushed out DH's   and everything!

Fingers - i asked Queen marys about ov before EC and they had not really come across it before either - are you going to have a follow up with Mr R to discuss it?

Barney - sending you a big  

Emma - hope the acu helped last night and that headache is better - glad you liked my pussy.... 

Take care everyone x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Hatster sorry they have delayed e/c   but they are doing it so you get as many eggs as possible so try to stay


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma - i know its for the best but just frustrating! How are you hun?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow Emma!! Obviously a positive.  

Hatster- sorry you have had a delay. Hopefuly it will all systems go next time. 

Off out. Catch you girls later xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Wildcats- I have been thinking of you, great news you heard baby wildkit's h/b! I hope you managed to catch a few hours sleep, good luck this morning       I have everything crossed for you!

Sho   sorry it is such a long wait, but at least Mr R shed some light for you! Its all good positive progress matey, its your turn real soon!  I know when we spoke to Mr R about the h***scopy thing he suggested if I spot mid cycle, he said ensure your GP refers to him and he can work his lists and move you up, so you never know it may be earlier   

Barney- thinking of you today! we are all here for you      

Karen- life any clearer today hun?    

Hatster- how frustrating for you  hang on in there, that happened to us too and the difference in waiting a couple of day is huge!  


love to you all today

Gill x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say I am thinking of the wildcats this morning and hoping that everything is OK 

 to everyone else

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies and MrW,

Wildcats -              

Sho - glad to hear your appt went OK, disappointing I know to have to wait until next June but at least you won't have that question hanging over you. You have just as valid a case as the rest of us to feel down and in need of FF support. And you are right we are in need of some good news this week.       

Barny - thinking of you today - we are all here for cyber hugs if needed  

Hatster - thanks for asking Queen Marys, seems like noone has ever heard of ovulation happening prior to EC before. It's one of those completely mysterious things. Sorry your EC has been delayed but Monday will be here before you know it. Good luck        

Karen - hope things have settled down a little today.

I got home last night to a bill from Woking for my abandoned cycle, despite the fact that I had already paid for the full cycle - had a fit at them this morning - hardly very sensitive is it?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcats good luck this morning, hope everything is all ok, maybe all the bleeding is your little WildKitten kicking out all the unwanted rubbish thats in its way to grow nice and strong glad you heard the heartbeat though.

Kerry  

Sho I know it sounds ages away but it will be here before you know it, when you think I started my 1st IVF on the 30th June and I am just starting my 2nd one now it seems liek it was only yesterday I was going through it all last time.

Hatster just remember its only a couple of days hun, thats nothing compared to the years you have been to get here

Won at darts last night yipppeee

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just had a call from Woking. Basically Mr C has reviewed my notes and next time he is suggesting an injection called Prostap to stop me ovulating, Apparently it is just 1 injection and it costs something like £ 160.00   They will also change my stimms to Gonal F (also more expensive), anyone had any experience of this. Apparently this does happen but very very rarely. Always knew I was one in a million!! Feel a little better that although rare I am not the only one. It is down to me when I start again as I have to take Provera for AF to start so can start anytime after the New Year.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers - glad they are offering a positive step for next time hun


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies, can you help please, sorry for the me post, have posted on financial matters too but wondered if any of you have any advice  regarding the fu*kers I work for   

Our handbook stated that we were entitled to 18 weeks full pay then the rest of the 26 weeks at SMP rate. When I told my employer I was pregnant and chased again and again these terms they said they were not applicable and that SMP was. Now the handbook does state it is at the managers discretion and therefore I knew I couldnt do anything about it. I am the only female in the office by the way.

I have recently found out that whether you return to work or not, at the end of the end of the maternity period you are entitled to be paid the holiday you have acrued during this period. I have checked with ACAS and they have confirmed this. I have told a lady who used to work here 1 day a week who has just finished her mat leave about this and she has emailed our director to inform thme of this. However, they have said this is not the case and are contacting their solicitor. So I am thinking are they trying to get out of things AGAIN and what if they get me to try and sign something so I cant claim when I am at the end of my maternity leave.

They are a very "dodgy" company to say the least when it comes to payment of tax, benefits etc.. I that is the main reason I wont return but want to claim back what is rightfully mine

love
cheesyb
xx

Will do personals in mo


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesyb - what a nightmare.... I don't think they can legally get out of paying you holiday leave, that is the law, whereas the maternity leave on full pay is discretionary. Not that you need this hassle at the moment but I would get advice maybe from Citizens Advice or a solicitor - most of them will give you a free advice session. Most importantly DO NOT sign anything until you have taken advice. Good luck hon


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Carnt help sorry have no idea on maternity pay, this managers discretion thing is a excuse for them to refuse, my company say they support people going through ivf, but again its managers discretion, my manager is ok about it as she announced yesterday that she is thinking of having ivf also, so dont suppose she has much choice on supporting me.
Hope you get it sorted  

Hope the Wildcats are ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy Definatly contact Citizen Advice as I believe legally they have to pay you your holiday pay again DO NOT SIGN ANYTHING until it is all confirmed and definatly do not go back there after your daughter is born.....

My poor electrician had a day from hell yesterday he was just telling me he had to go to a funeral yesterday for a little girl who was still born and then found out his mum has bowel cancer and the NHS say its too far gone to opperate even though she has been complaining for over 5 months to the GP who told her it was gall stones and now it turns out it wasn't !!! If only we could forget how unfair life can be even for a couple of days.

I am still waiting for AF as its now day 35 and I have my baseline on Monday so it needs to arrive real soon !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Wildcats - lots of luck for today, we're all thinking about you   

Kerry - sorry you're feeling down, but at least Mr C has got some other tricks up his sleeve to help next time.  I had gonal f on my
first cycle...personally I thought it was good except they put me on too high a dose and the cycle had to be cancelled  

Sho - although disappointing about timing, its good that Mr R wants to check you out properly.  I mean what if you went through
a cycle and then got a -ve you would still be thinking about a possible blockage in your tubes. Who knows, once you have it you
might fall pg naturally!  Chin up hun, once we get into Jan, time will fly by  

Barney - sorry you're feeling down today...we are here if you need us.

Emma - hows the headaches?

Cheesy - sorry I can't help but they sounds like crafty buggers so don't let them get away with anything    Hope
you get some good answers to throw in their faces! 

Kate - well done at darts!

Haster - better to stimm slowly that the other way, believe me.  Only a few days longer and you will be as ripe as anything.
Chin up  

Kate - how sad    hope af arrives soon 

Hi Gill/Myra/Debs

Gosh its a bit of a weird day on here isn't it...we definately need some good news....whats going on!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah its all been a bit     for us poor old Woking girlies of late! lets have a boogie and cheer ourselves up        

Did you see IACGMOOH last night that Scot was such a wimp   only 1 star what rubbish!

And that Lauren woman well who was she trying to kid with her 'bad girl' pretend image   it was sooooo cringey!   NVH she could join you naughty girl 'getto gang'  too    

Cheesy- dont you let them get away with that matey! fight them


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

bl**dy November  

NVH - is Gonal F done with the pen?? 

Ktx - your poor electrician, everyone I seem to speak to at the moment is having problems - we were only saying in the office this morning that we can't wait for this month to be over...

Come on you stimming girlies and 2ww's lets have some sunshine on this page please


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks ladies, dont worry I'll fight the f*ckers, I am just in the mood for these gits and its about time they got the cheesy wrath   

I wanted to watch celebrity but feel asleep after dinner, was knackered last night, looks like I missed a good one and I dont like Scott anyway so would have loved to have seen that one   apparently there are two trials tonight  

Wildcats - hope alls going well    

Emma, hope the head is recovering and acupuncture helped    

Kate - that poor man, what awful news   I hope the old witch arrives soon honey   

Myra - thats a bonus from a selfish point of view that your boss is aswell, should help you honey and if anything hopefully a work colleague to confide in      


Fingers - you looked into buying the drugs from another source? I wish I knew early on this year I could do that, could have saved about a grand, of course, they never told me that a woking  

Sho - no doubt mixed emotions on the meeting outcome but best to be in top tip b4 you start again, I had suspected hydro aswell, hydro is odd as it can come and go and never come during some cycles   but of course the fluid is toxic to embies so best rid before they are put back in love  

Barney -          

Hatster -  sorry EC is delayed honey but at least gives the follies chance to juice up a bit more   

Hello to Tash, Gill, Debs, Minow  and anyone else I have missed  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No news from the wildcats as yet??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - yeh we're in the 'naughty girl ghetto gang' eh    Lauren was doing my head in...who does she think she is! I
was cringing looking at her    'is is coz eyz white' stupid cow!   What was with Toby & David's rap too    
Think they're all having a colour crisis in there   Ask for Jan -    

Got my scan tomorrow to see if my lining is better     then might go into windsor for some shopping

No news yet kate


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo I know tonight should be good that Robbie from enders & Cathy from Emmerdale are rumoured to be going in! 

Windsor will be lovely you go girlfriend! 

I know I cant walk past this pc without checking if there is any news !             from the Wildcats


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope they are ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How pathetic was Scott that was all he could cope with what a wimp they are all going to starve by the end of this week at this rate can you imagine Jan and Scott together it is going to be a disaster!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Off for some roast beef now....hope there's some good news when I return...

Gill - EWCM EWCM EWCM       go on report me if you think you're ard enough ...actually don't    

For those who don't know me and gill got a smacked   for using a naughty offensiive word yesterday,
so we are in the 'naughty girl ghetto gang'  ....I can name a few on here that would qualify too - you know who
you are!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Knowing wildcats they are probably having lunch somewhere and shopping thats what they did before  

Kate-Hows the d/r going hun, did my dance not work then  

Cheesy-CAB hun before you do anything seems like there really dodgers 

Kerri-Good that there trying something else for you  

Nvh-Good luck for your scan tomorrow im sure your lining will be fine with the patches too  

Gill-Yeap saw scott what a [email protected]*b  

Hi to everyone well acup has done the trick thank god, but she said that taking the pills each time will give me a headache but hopefully not as bad, she worked on my lining too so hopefully she will of worked her magic


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Emma I wondered where you were?   Scott was pathetic and I just loved Ant's face when he said IACGMOOH!  

NVH- you are the ring leader of the "naughty girl ghetto gang" and you know it   you will get a ff asbo!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had a text from wildcat ....good news bubs is fine doesnt know why she is bleeding and she has just left the hospital and will be on later to tell us all


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee        

Oooo I just welled up     Im so so so so pleased, I can go and get my lunch now!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

great news


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Gill just noticed your ticker 3 days till your holibobs


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm really curious what the word was now  

Wildcats - have been thinking baout you both since yesterday - keeping everything crossed that it's all okay.

Sho - understandbly disappointing that you can't start until July, but I bet it will fly by once Chistmas is out the way.  At least they are looking at all possibilities and you can look back and know that you did everything you could x

Gill - feeling a bit better today thanks, whatever happens I am going to take my time and not be pushed into anything by dp - there's just too much at stake with our treatment supposedly starting in Jan.

Kerry - glad they have come up with a course of action and that you can start again in the new year.  keeping everything crossed that next time will be your time.

Barney - thanks for your message, especially when you're feeling low yourself. I'm so sorry that your feeling so down at the moment - think it's quite understandable after everything you've been through.  Hope DH is back with you soon with lots of conforting cuddles  .   One day this will all seem like a horrible distant memory x

Cheesy - don't worry, they haven't got a leg to stand on.  We had exactly the same situation at our company - the three (male) directors didn't want to pay holiday to a lady that took a year ML and didn't come back.  They made me take it up with the ITV (our parent company) HR department - and guess what... they had to pay it, no question.  It's awful though that you have to fight for what you are legally entitled to   



Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- I was on Gonal F first time as well. Funnily enough, like NVH i stimmed very vigorously. I can say that it is easy to administer because its in a pre filled pen. You just turn the knob, and press. Because the needle is so fine as well its not painful, or wasn't for me anyway. I was 150 to start and then went up to 250 and got 18 eggs. However, this is not ideal. It sounds like NVH had a load as well. My cycle wasn't cancelled but I was told I came close to hyper stimmulation.

I think the reason for it being more expensive is because of the packaging if you know wht I mean. (the pen and the fact that its pre-filled). As it happens, I discussed different drugs with Mr R yesterday and he said basically stim drugs are all basically the same and the reason he tens to use menopur is because its so cheap, and as it happens it to have good results. I believe Puregon is the most expensive you can get, because the pen has even more increments on it (smaller gaps between doses) that's why I had that the second time.

Been out and had a nice spiced ginger latte with my friend. yummy!!

thanks to everyone. Like I said I shouldn't be feeling sorry for myself at the endof the day I got what I wanted. I think it was just the prospect of perhaps losing one or both fallopian tubes and the realisation that if that happens I can't have children naturally, which is a shock because up to now our problem has been male factor all the way. Anyway, hey ho, no big deal. I've got months to get used to the idea and get my head around a general anaesthetic which scares me. I haven't had one before. I know you veterans of Woking probably have for egg collection, but at Hammersmith its just heavy sedation, you're not fully under, just hovering on the brink. Horrible feeling but quick recovery.

i haven't been watching I'm a celeb. Dh justs moans all the way through so its not worth it


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Just read your post Emma - what fantastic news


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen I didn't realise you were due to start in Jan. You're right not to rush. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I can understand about the tubes but myself and wildcat havent any tubes either but we can still concieve although by ivf a lot of women have to have hystorectomys so i still count myself as lucky   try to think it could be worse and hopefully you wont need to loose your tubes


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay Wildcats                      

Naughty NVH/Gill!!  

Cheesy - wouldn't have a clue about getting drugs from elsewhere.... will look into it nearer the time and pick your brains then!! 

Sho/NVH - worried about going on Gonal F as with the PCOS I am prone to OHSS anyway. Might ask if I can stay on Menopur seeing as I have 21 amps left from this time and I responded OK to it.... Have had Puregon before for ovulation induction and responded well to that albeit resulting in a BFN.

Karen - we might be cycle buddies in Jan....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- it might be worth asking if you've got drugs left over, but I wouldn't worry from the PCOS position too much. Mr R told me I have a tendancy towards PCO altough I don't have the syndrom myself I'm sure your consultant has taken it into consideration. On another issue, I have to say that I had better quality eggs with Gonal F than I did with Puregon. I had a better fertilisation rate with it. 

Being a bit of a bargain hunter and being a slave to my budget, I'm all for using things up. I don't intend to buy anymore cyclogest. I could open up shop with the amount I've got   So I would be asking to use up what I've got but there may be a really good reason why he wants you to use Gonal F. Ask him

Emma- I'm irrational today. I sort myself out quickly I'll have my head round it by tomorrow. My situation hasn't changed at all!! I needed IVF before and I need it now. Absolutely nothing new I know. Just getting my head around the fact that before WE needed IVF because of dh sperm count, and now we need it because I (probably) have a problem. Like I say its really no big deal. I do have it in perspective. I'm just a bit sensitive today. Probably because period is knocking at my door


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Sho dont worry about it hun we all get like that everything will be fine


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah it'll pass. I'm out to the pub quiz tonight so hopefully I'll come back £50 richer. that'll cheer me up. In fact just realised that I've obviously got at least another 6 months to go so I may as well get ******!!! Come on!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah get ******


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho - its surprising just how quickly we bounce back isnt it  its beacuse we are just the best  

Emma- yes only 3 more sleeps to go   and tommorrow I am off to a hotel fro a spa night with the girls!  its a tough old life  

Fingers I bought my meds direct from the supplier and saved at least £500 and they sent me needles, a sharps bin, alchol wipes AND the trigger pen AND a funky zip up bag to store it in, I just sent Mr R's perscription to them, paid by card over the phone and bingo it was delievered the next pm 

PS fingers Im not naughty but asbo girl is!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ohhhh wont be long till I can get ******


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

How you doing on your patches/ pills. Are you experiencing the river of glue that is  FET cm yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Not if your breastfeeding  

Gill-Wow i wish i had done that, was it a company up north  
Sho-No nothing yet but a/f only finished yesterday, headache was the worst but seemed to of eased after acup last night she stuck loads of pins over my eyebrows and gave me a head and neck massage it was looooovelyyyyyy....im sure the old glue will be on its way soon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

sho thats rank!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcats - hurray!!       

Kerry - well i ended up with 35 plus follies, hence the reason why they cancelled.  But at the time they didn't know i had
PCO and put me on quite a high dose for my age etc (34).  I'm sure if they got the dosage right it would be ok.  That was
my first go so it was very much trial and error.  I know lots of people who have got pg using Gonal F.  

Sho - i know what you mean when you think that there could possibily be something wrong with you....we are doing this cause of 
dh's failed vr, but then they found a polyp in me and now my bloody lining is causing such a hassle    who knows
it might be perfectly normal if i didn't have to go for tx, but we have to try and meet these guidelines that they set out  

Emma - glad the acu worked...  

Karen - you take as much time to think about things, its not something that should be rushed.

Gill - where you going on hols    what will i do without my fellow ghetto girl  

Emma/Cheesy/Sho - i'm gonna report you        then you can be in out ghetto girl gang


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  idiot


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you wait Gill you'll see. Its really thick and white. It's like that glue you  use with children with the spatuals!!!! 

Em- I had bad headaches as well, and the worst sore boobs in the world. I have to say FET is cruel with the old symptoms. 

Gill- spa sounds nice. I'm off with dh to watch Les Miserables on Saturday we're staying the night at a hotel on Regent St. It's his birthday pressie. He can never have i=his birthday celebrations on his birthday because off remembrance. He's always working!!! Serves him right for being premature


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I know i was saying to d/f i would rather go through stimms and e/c compared to this.....had a good   last night as said i dont know why the hell im putting myself through these headaches   but its obvious why DUH!!!  

Im not looking forward to the glue then, i will be walking around like a snail with a slippery trail


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh I forgot to say I used Serono for my drugs. Hammersmith gave me a leaflet when I went there and I just sent the prescription off and they arrived by courier which is handy. You could have bought the drugs at Hammersmith but it was much much cheaper to do it that way. Second time though I had to use a different company (begins with an O) because Serono didn't do Puregon. Same system though and just as efficient.

I was under the impression you had to buy the drugs from Woking. Great if you don't


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho you are going to make me chuck!










I swear to god! I so did not have that much cm on my fet, maybe its cos your generally gungey  I wont look at PVA glue the same now!

Im off to Morroco asbo girl!  sorry we are off to Morroco


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am leaving massive gaps between the img things and my smilies only work now and again!   I am a thicko, I am a thicko, I am a thicko!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha. Put it this way, towards the end I had to get the towels out. Waste of time though becuase this stuff WILL NOT be absorbed!!!! Enjoy 

Ah it sounds like we're both a bit sensitive and emotional today doesn't it. I know how you feel about putting yourself through things. If I'm honest the other day (before my appointment) I seriously considered not going and just leaving it at that. But you can't can you. You have to try and if it means jabs and slurry coming from your nether regions so be it  As I said to Wildcat the other day, if someone said to me I guarantee that you will be pregnant if you eat this elephant, I'd say had me a knife and fork and a napkin!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i know what you mean sho...we will do anything to get our dream....think after having 1 baby i would def stop after that ....nooooo more


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Talking about absorption, do you remember that toilet paper when you were at school that was like tracing paper? Absorbed nothing. Slippy rubbish that could and did give you a paper cut down below  Do you still have that at school Gill?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its funny you should say that Emma. When I started this I said I would want at least two I think because i am my moms only child and dhis an only one as well. However!!!.... this whole thing is really get on my t*t ends!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

So your advise would be do not sit on leather or plastic chairs or you may just slide off       

Emma I had a snail that kept making shiney patterns on the patio windows a little while ago, at least decorating your windows all Christmasy will be interesting for the neighbours   df can just slap you on the glass and get so creative   it could catch on


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill you've just taken over me Emma and NVH with that comment. Filthy woman


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

whats this ghetto gang thing about, what page does it show you getting told off   not surprised tho, uncouth some of you lot


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I missed it as well Cheesy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill    yeah might try that   might be good for icing cakes too...what do you think   

Cheesy-Nvh got told off by the mods for her comment towards her d/h ex wife


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

yIPPPPPPEEEEEEE ABOUT THE WILDCATS !!

Gill please can you PM the details were you got your drugs from as I am just about to get mine and would rather have them cheaper if poss.

No sorry Emma your dance didnt work for me, heres hoping it comes soon otherwise I will be delayed and it is getting too close to chrimbo as if I stay on target test day is the 20th Dec so not much room for movement


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Do you need me to ice any of your cakes .........  

Kate-Another dance for you then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It was the ex wife comment ? really? I think they overeacted then. It was hilarious! Frankly I like the image of the words NVH said. V funny  

Frankly....no Emma  Can you imagine? I bet Wildcat knows people that would pay for cake iced by you though Emma


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash, how funny


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

will do KT  

Emma & Sho I think you were involved in the naughty girl chat too you just didnt get busted!   I can only assume it was when we were discussing our DH's ex's yesterday!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Technical question: Do you have to pay for messenger?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I take it none of you have that toilet paper when you were at school then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Yeah wildcat might wanna take my pic while i was doing it too  

Gill-Yeah it was i think someone complained to the mods and they spoke to nvh so come on..WHO WAS IT  

Sho-No you dont pay for messenger and yeah had the scratchy tracing paper at school to wipe with


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OK emma - big mouth      

Sho - i don't have that thick white glue stuff, its just very wet crutch syndrome    

Cheesy - i got pm'd cause of the name i called that   of an ex!    Gill did too  
Bet one of you biatches reported me    

Imagine emma's fadge making xmas patterns on the window    Sho can make sludge    
I can do iceicles (sp)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  woohooo the things we can do on this f/e/t  

Did gill get told off too...oh Gill pm me and tell me what happened please


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats so funny, so did someone report you PMSL  

Tell me aswell   I need a laugh, director now has BIG mood on think cause he's found out he has to pay and no dodgy solicitor he hires can tell him otherwise  

I HATE IT HERE


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't believe someone reported you! Surely NO...... they must have been lurking around.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorted out messenger!!! wow what an anti climax that was


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just got back from the physio - I HAVE CRUTCHES 
More stuck to hit DH with 

Glad to hear wildkitten is ok . Be back when I've caught up properly

Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bloody hell! crutches. Have I missed something. Why the crutches? Have you broken something?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Deb how awful is that cause of the bad back   so you have 3 crutches altogether now   

Cheesy-Good im glad the director has the hump


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry to hear that Debs but at least will give you some more support  as you get bigger     

Going swimming again today at lunch, nothing else to do and dont fancy walking round the shops with it pee'ing down but I broke my goggles and its not the same without them    

p.s put a letter of complaint into the garage we bought the car from altho no come back I expect gonna try my luck on the "new car, broken water pump" plus apparently the brake disc's are totally worn, how could it have passed its MOT   I'm milking that one!!! Lets see what they say AND the bloody wedding venue are trying to get more money for champers we didnt authorise WHAT IS IT WITH PEOPLE ATM


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You're a bunch of loons!!! Sludge, snail trail, icicles and wet crotches - at least we can all laugh about it!! 

Sho/Gill - can you pm me the details of where you got your drugs so I am prepeared for next time.   

sho - I would even snog David Gest if it got me a baby (and believe you me, it would be a bl**dy bushtucker trial!!!) Mind you the poor little mite might look a bit strange with a baldy thatch and weird eyebrows!! Might have a few 'celeb' friends though  

NVH - I presume they would start me on a low dose as they know I was on edge of too many follies this time, will try to use Menopur up next time though if I can. Even though my GP funded my drugs for first cycle I don't really want them to go to waste and it has a limited shelf life. Plus I don't want to fork out more money than I need to.... 

Deb - poor you, hope it helps alleviate some of syptoms though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Just got back from the EPU - and I'm pleased to say that all is well with bubs. They couldn't tell me why I am bleeding but I saw the little one bouncing around (quite a lot!) It was amazing to see as our last scan at 7 weeks was just a blip. We have never got this far and at many points in my life I never ever dreamed I'd see this day. I was given an Anti D injection as I'm Rhesus negative and told to rest for a bit - but baby is ok. I cannot believe how scared I was yesterday (well actually I can), I know I've had bleeding before but that was just light brown spotting - this was full on red, like AF had come. It's still there, but seems to be less today. 

Thank you so much for all your messages, you really make me feel warm and fuzzy inside. DH has been a star and spent most of the morning in tears, first out of nerves then happy! He's a big softie.  

Now to catch up with you lot!! 

Barney - my thoughts are with you today, I'm sorry that DH isn't there with you. 

Sho - I know you have to wait a while but it is positive in that you will know more about your insidey bits before you start treatment which will def give Mr R a better feel for the best way forward for you. Let me know when you are in Frimley as it's just up the road from me, I can bring you grapes and starbucks!   Also - if they do a lap they can clear your tubes if there is a prob - doesn't always work (didn't for me) but you won't lose them. I don't have any tubes now (nor does emma), but it is still possible to get pg without them - I am living proof!

Hatser - sorry about the delayed EC - what a pain in the butt. At least you know that you will get extra juicy fat eggs though    Waiting is the pitts, we really need to invent a time machine so we can all travel back and forward to the points we want!  I hate waiting.

Fingers -   to Woking - thats bad of them, but I don't think it's the first time this has happened. Someone needs to tell their accounts dept sooner about these things so they can get it right    With regards to the Prostap - thats cheaper then Cetrotide at £30 a day for 14 days! It's it weird how they give us different things...

Cheesy - I don't know much about mat pay, but don't sign anything! Do a google search for maternity pay as there are lots of helpful sites out there that give you the law, which of course they have to follow. If they get funny, threaten them with a lawsuit, you are probably entitled to legal aid too so check this out.

Kt - You can have some of my bleeding if you want. Free of charge  Here is an af dance for you 

              

Nvh - did you get a good spanking! lol - I will be meeting your hubby tonight (For the other ladies its becuase he is checking out my hob as I had it fitted by a friend, and I want to make sur it's safe!)

Emma - hope your headaches get better, how many more days are you oin these pills for?

Karen - how are things with DP? are you sorting it out?

Gill - PMSL over emma on the glass!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

no Sho
I've got really bad back and hip pain and using the crutches allows me to walk without screaming  Also got a belly brace (very flattering) but it didn't seem to do anything when I tried it at the hospital.

I broke my femur (thigh) when I was 11 in a nasty horseriding accident (months in hospital, 2 months in a wheelchair, 6 months learning to walk again.....) and because of that my spine has grown twisted and my hips don't sit properly and my legs are wonky. How says I like to be different?  

Wildcat - you rest up hun. Delighted that everything was ok - don't scare us like that again!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad alls well Wildcat     How strange, full red blood  

Ment to ask how Karen is, hows it going love?  

Also, I am a true les dawson now, tits are right on my stomach   no wonder hubby wont sleep with me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesyb said:


> Also, I am a true les dawson now, tits are right on my stomach  no wonder hubby wont sleep with me


I've no hope - mine were like that before


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Fantastic news   im on the pills all the way through and if i get a BFP then all the way through to 8wks   as well as the Aspirin and Bum Bullets i have to remember  

Cheesy-Les Dawson


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb - Crutches, OMG! do you get one for the bump aswell?  Can you still drive?

Cheesy - give them some stick hun!    ALL of them!    I'll come round and sort them out - I'll bring a big whip and some nasty torture devices! lol (I have friends in all the right places!)

Emma - OH no - that's ages    You would think all that water you are drinking would help with the headaches too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-My friend had the brace and crutches but she was around 26 wks at the time and had to have complete bed rest...but that was because she went into early labour and her pelvis was small but weak....the brace is horrible isnt it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Do you remember a few months ago MrW and I went to London to do an interview with psychologies magazine?

Well it's out now and we have a copy and scanned it in.

This this link to read it and see the naff picture they took! (I'm a photographer and in my experience the woman who took this was pants - she took AGES to set it up - and it looks overexposed! but then I'm a perfectionist!)

http://www.ellyart.co.uk/blog/psychologies_web.jpg


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-The picture is fine honey your hair looks nice


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat thats fantastic you gave us all a big old   Kids huh!    Im really am chuffed all is well with the bouncy wildkit! I have to say i made myself laugh out loud with the slimey Emma christmas crafts idea too! 

Fingers have a look at the 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread on the IVF general bit, its the 2nd one down I think, I used Ferring and they were fab! as fab as buying IVF meds can be!   why would sho even suggest you would like to snog that weird man? does anyone remember the snog he had when he married Lisa, Liza whoever she is there was plenty of slime then too!         

Emma pm me your email address and i will forwrad the ticking off email I recieved thanks to asbo girl!  

debs poor old you  still if it helps its got to be worth it! 

Cheesy you  sock it too em    on the les dawson point DH and I nearly posl the other night I was watching the end of enders leant forward at the dining table and he was clearing the table in true equal op's style and when I sat back to allow him to take my mat there was a jug shaped pile of salt pepper and parmasan cheese left on the table, oh how we laughed!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I can still drive - its just a 'crutch' to lean on on bad days (no pun intended - honest)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Pm'd you my email address   cant wait......i could see NVH in that programme asbo teen to asbo queen


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I wanna know why emma didn't get a spanking cause she said that word too       

Wildcats - if you just wanted another scan you should have just said      only joking. we are all so glad
bubs is fine and sounding very strong i must add  

Debs - you haven't had an easy time of this pg eh, but it will all be worth it in the end.  Not sure about the belly brace tho  

Cheesy - you having a bit of a nightmare day eh.  You're car should still be under warranty so give them stick  
Les Dawson  

You lot are such a bunch of stirrers      The lady who pm'd me was very nice!   (hope she's reading this   )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I never said the word did i   i thought i just


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You lot need  - getting in trouble with the mods - tut tut tut


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill - Sho didn't suggest I snogged him    she suggested that she would eat an elephant if it helped, I was just trying to think of something to compare and that's what I came up with!! Bllluuuurrrggggghhh to the David/Liza wedding kiss - enough to make you recycle your lunch..... Keep your boobs off the table!!

Cheesy/Deb - les dawson      

Wildcat - this link has gone funny and so small I can't read the article - help me techie lady!!! Glad everything is OK with little 'un     to all 3 of you...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Where is the email im waiting


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

sorry impatient one I was just washing the colour off my hair! I do have a life you know!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill thanks for the PM will check them out and let you know how I get on

Elly the picture is fine hunny glad all went well with the scan

debs where is your trival question today??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you   you wouldnt of guessed your always chatting on here  

What colour have you dyed it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - you can click on the pic to make it bigger once you have clicked the link!

Nvh - lol asbo girl!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

First question

A young man, otherwise quite sane, once said: "I had luncheon today with my father's mother-in-law's husband, my step-brother's nephew's father and my step-mother's father-in-law, yet I ate by myself." 

How do you think this was possible?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly I think thats a lovely photo,may I ask why do you have a little stuffed toy with you? no NOT you Mr W  

Emma I have dyed it Cilla reddish brown to match my orange tan I will have when I get back from my jollies! ooo by the way did I tell you I was off on holiday


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - they made us hold the toy - I didn't want to, but they said it would look good in the picture! lol I thought it was lame.

Deb - He sat at a different table?  They were all ghosts?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope MrsW


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debbie-Is it cause its him all the peoples in laws etc  

Gill-Its all sounds very nice BUT WHERE IS THE EMAIL


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I did it!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Explain Emma??

Question 2

A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for 
over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they 
both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How 
can this be? 



Question 3

A fireman is running to get a net under a lady who looks like  
she might jump off the balcony of her 20 story apartment  
building. There is nothing below her except a 20 story fall. The  
fireman is still 100 yards away when she falls and can't nearly  
get there in time. The woman is not hurt more than a bruise. How  
is that possible?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

the last one is because its a photograph


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-All the people he is talking about works out to be him 
question 2 he is a shirt  

Gill didnt get it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i meant question 2


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> First question
> 
> A young man, otherwise quite sane, once said: "I had luncheon today with my father's mother-in-law's husband, my step-brother's nephew's father and my step-mother's father-in-law, yet I ate by myself."
> 
> ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-She falls backwards by accident so doesnt jump the 20 storeys


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

they are toys Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> First question
> 
> A young man, otherwise quite sane, once said: "I had luncheon today with my father's mother-in-law's husband, my step-brother's nephew's father and my step-mother's father-in-law, yet I ate by myself."
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Think I made todays q's too easy  Will try harder tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey i have brains  

Oi deb cheek


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

they must have been easy if we got them Deb!! I liked the photo one though

whos going out to watch Bond this weekend then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've done nothing today, I really should go and find something to do


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Me - off to Guildford on Saturday night to see it! can't wait - I lurve Bond


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

They are saying he is the best Bond EVER!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well i wouldnt mind    with him


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you brain box!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma-  saucy! I think Sean Bean would have been good if they hadn't already cast him as a baddy in one of the ones with Peirce Brosnan


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't mind anything vaguely like  at the moment. Getting a bit 'frustrated' by the fact that there is no jiggy jiggy til May 2007 for us


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Can you not even pleasure yourself Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well thanks Wildcat at least some appreciates my brains  

Sho-oohhhhh yeah sean bean.....i quite like Jude Law too  

Debs-Your lucky i cant be arsed at the moment...all these bloody drugs. 

Sho-PMSL


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

'external' only - not quite the same if you know what I mean. Still it will be worth it in the end. Just have visions of dumping the baby and jumping DH in the labour ward (even dreamed it last night)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Debs - I've been told not to jiggy until at least 20 weeks so 2 months without for me, so you are not alone.  Poor MrW will have to amuse himself!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tell him to use his mouth (sorry ladies)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have I gone too far?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope - can't do that either Sho  I'm not allowed anything 'down there' that hasn't been sterilised because of a risk of infection


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bleach his tongue first!  or make him put clingfilm over you! lol 

Anyone heard from Barney yet?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Debs you are kidding!!! Surely


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Wildcat, so pleased everything went ok today, so happy for you both  

Sho, glad that you will beable to get things sorted, once xmas is over the time will fly by  

Emma, hope those headaches are finally getting better  

Gill, lucky you, i wish i was going on me hols  

Well had my chlamydia test done this morning, had to sit in the waiting room for over 70 mins, with loads of people coughing and sneezing, i will go   if i catch another cold after the last one.
All tests completed now, also the nurse was lovely, as one of her friends is having ivf, so she was really interested and put me at ease, as it is not very nice to lie there with my womanhood stuck nearly in her face

Hello and hugs to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i love it  

Nope not heard from Barney 

Sterilise his tongue with milton   

Glad all your tests are done myra


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

womanhood


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got to get all my bloods done again as well. No rush though. I'll probably do it after my lap so they have a longer life


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Where is this BLOODY EMAIL


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

watching prof W and I cant turn away, i have sent it twice now I will try later now Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Womanhood   

Clingfilm Elly thats so funny


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - glad all your tests are done - 70 mins? nightmare. I hate docs always full of sick people breathing on you!  

Emma - the email has probably got sucked into the internet somewhere and is having a lovely time on a porn site!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well let it go then Wildcat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

GILLIAN   i have pm'd the address again CHECK IT!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

What do you think girls, dh has started getting all ethical on me about freezing embies as he is a catholic, well it is Mr Rs fault, before we had our appointment he was fine about it and then Mr R started talking about ethics, so as you can imagine dhs little brain as started working and he said last night that he is not sure it is ethical, i could have strangled him, so i have told him to watch next weeks episode of Robert Winstons programme as that is all about FET.

Also when do you have to decide on freezing the embies, can it wait until ivf starts or do you have to decide at the implications meetings


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am catholic too and I am sorry but if god hasnt brought me a baby, I'd do all I can with the help of medical science  

Elly - I cant read the article either  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Myra - ask him if its more ethical to simply let them die and then have to pay lots and lots more money to try again later (I'm not really devils advocate!)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - glad the test have all been sorted...tell dh to    

See all that smutt and i wasn't even around  

By the way you pg ladies....i got laid last night    

Sho - you have offended me by your rude comments....i'm off to report you girl   
Actually I pmsl     can't beat a bit of tongue action


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree with the other girls myra 

Gill-Got it thanks love  

Nvh-   you do make me laugh even though the mods dont love you i do


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NVH  I'm not listening la la la laaaa


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I think you have a "sexual" problem


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I don't


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I do


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks girls my thoughts exactly, i am sure he will come around to the idea, just think he is finding the whole thing abit daunting, we will see what happens.

Hey Nvh, how are you hun, my turn tomorrow   when dh gets back from Austria


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Moi Jealous?     never


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know    its just typical, everyone else says naughty things but OH NOOOOO i'm the one that gets caught! story of 
my life!  Emma - you did say that word too cause went back and looked and it was censored!  You bum sucking
the mods  

Cheesy - you just don't get enough! 

Myra - enjoy!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh I do, I am great at amusing myself


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You got any rabbits


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy    hope your little girl doesnt turn into a dirty minx like her mum  

Nvh-Rabbits pmsl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hope your dh likes fish fingers


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I used to but they died and couldnt afford anymore so now I make my own rabbits  

talk for yourself love regarding the fish fingers, I WASH  , nothing fishy on my table for the captain


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oi Oi they were testing sex toys on this morning yesterday! its looks like the faithful old Rampant Rabbit is a bit out dated these days! 

Emma dont you ever ever call me Gillian again!   glad you got it finally! 

I just     watching Prof W that lady with the 4 boys, she should buy one of those little dogs and dress it up! what a totally spoilt couple! hey ho each to their own  

Myra- yeah hit him where it hurts in the wallet!  if that fails s**g him till you get your own way!  
thing is on a serious note if he is having problems with the freezing bit, whats his overall view on assisted conception?

Hi Nvh shall we talk about flowers and dress making this arvo?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash maybe it was emma who reported you to the mods!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - I'm with you hun - well not literally cos that would make me a les, (although I bet DH would smile!) but I can amuse myself quite happily!  Don't need rabbits - although ann summers do a clit kit that totally rocks!  

Myra - don't worry I'm sure DH will come around, I don't do religion as I think if there was a god then all the scumbags in this world would be the ones who need ivf and not the nice people, and we would all have 6 kids each instead.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-You grass    

I know Gill its sad isnt it   

Cheesy pmsl about the captains table


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

6 Wildcat


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I read the article in the end Wildcat, perhaps you would have smiled more with your own choice of toys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i agree cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Question

A man changes a light bulb without using any of his limbs.................. how does he do it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tells his wife to do it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope, HE CHANGES IT


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma  

Cheesy you are going to get loads of rude answers from Tash now!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

where is nvh now ..


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Whatever   she's probably trying to work out why she has fish fingers and no-one else has  

I suspect I'll be abused by her when I leave for the day


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - I could be rude here - but not many men have one long enough to reach! lol (as it's a muscle not a limb!) I have no clue, perhaps he has a robotic arm?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

whatever minger your mother works for macdonalds for a £1 an hour


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Takes it back to the store he brought it from and gets another one? 
He is using a graphic design package on a 'puter?


Dread to say it but he uses his mouth/@rse/ other oriface


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Flicks the switch with his nose - changes it from 'off' to 'on'


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope

Ktx - you talking to me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah and your mum stands on street corners selling her burgers for 10p with added extras for free


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

does he use some sort of device?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate where did that come from  

Cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know, I presume she was having a pop at me for some reason


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

keep trying Debs, your doing well


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm the only that is!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Just going back to the Rabbit conversation I was transported back................. 

Maybe this is a little too personal but I will share anyway   a few years ago DH and I were away in Manchester for our anny and he bought one of those vibe's which has a remote control with it, that he has charge of! I would have preferred flowers but you know   its the thought and all that

Anyway we were in a swanky hotel in the lift and I had the pressie in if you know what I mean   and he pressed it it was quite funny to start with   and quite a funky buzz, as the evening progressed and he had had a few beers he continued to press the remote control and I would jump and giggle however when i was ordering my meal he pressed it again and it must have wiggled down a bit! cos you heard it really loudly vibrate on the wooden chair that I was sat on the the restaurant! he nearly phsl and had to run away from the table to go the loo and I had to carry on ordering pretending that everything was ok! 

I can see the funny side now but at the time I was   and the more cross I got the more he   

Those were the days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate and cheesy im sitting here   with laughter i cant stop  


Gill-You hussy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats cos my brain isn't working today and I have no idea - it would have to be with a fake arm or something!

Gill              Now that is FUNNY!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill  

I bought one of those and as for trying to get it up   it never bloody worked and I paid £20 something from Ann Summers for that


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheesy you can have mine Im all for recycling gifts for crimbo


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Did he leave it running whilst he was in the loo?
Moral tale for you  - never leave a man in control!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill, cheers but no thanks  

Nope sorry Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-pmsl your not giving up are you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

he was an extrasensialist (sp) - i.e. if he closed his eyes it was no longer there so didn't need changing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy-Did he use his super sensory skills


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope sorry debs


well done Emma


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

he built a time machine and went back to a time before the lightbulb was there....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

God im really good at these quizzes


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry debs 110% effort but Emma beat you there, well done for trying tho


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think Emma cheated.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb are you saying im thick    how can i cheat


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

didn't say that Emma 

I'm a really bad loser


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I must admitt I was suprised she got it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Only sad cos I tried to cheat and couldn't find it on google


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-That is poor sportsman ship    
Cheesy-


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start* 
Myra 
Strawbs
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T ??
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's everyone else gone


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Think we scared them off with Emmas brain


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oi


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How on earth could Emma's brain scare us all off!    the only small thing Im afraid of is Spiders!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry been busy working,

That comment Cheesy just reminded me of what I heard on my birthday when we have our BFN we went down to our local hockey club as they had a BBQ and event day on and got very drunk and some friends boys were there (they are in there early teens) and they were doing a great job of cheering me up and when someone says Bothered one of them answered with 'Bothered and your mum works for Macdonalds for £1 an hour' and all the other ones like whatever Minger etc and your comment just reminded me of that  

Gill I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face with your story how very funny


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

just had to do some bloody work and miss out on all the chitty chat, well the interesting smutty stuff
anyway    

Cheesy - good come back   i'll have you know that mine smells of roses...

Gill -      

Anyway, off home now...wildcat make my dh a lovely cuppa


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVh- just noticed you've got a scan tomorrow. Good luck with that. Do you know when to expect transfer?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Sho   ....hopefully if lining is behaving itself then transfer on weds, but have to get through
the thaw first


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck for the scan Tash     

Nighty night ladies   hopefully will stay awake for celebrity tonight  

5 weeks Monday YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Excape from hell hole


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hhhmmm. I know it can be stressful. Luckily I was totally ignorant and didn't even realise that they couldn't survive the thaw!! I'm sure it will all be fine. I bet they take extra extra care when they don't have any room for mistakes  Wednesday will be here before you know it, and you'll be on the big wait


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo NVH I wont be here!!    will you pm me your mob no if you dont mind!  I want to be able to send my    for your   babies! not that they will need it of course    good luck tom poppit!

yeah 5 weeks yipeeeeeeeeeeee cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep 5 weeks and your rid of me


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Af has arrived

Got seconds to spare....please someone pm me about Wildcats...I keep thinking of them and would really like to know...no way I can wade through all the pages to catch up.

Love to you all
If there's anything else I should know then please pm me that as well....someone please please please
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow - glad AF has arrived  

Everything is fine with the Wildcats, thank god


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi

Great news Wildcats      - you must be soo relieved - make sure you take it easy now x

Nvh - good luck for your scan tommorow

Myra - congrats on AF!!

Fingers - glad woking have got a plan for you - are you going to go again in jan?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Theresa have you got someones mobile number? If so are you going to text us when you have the your little daughter so we can let everyone else know, I am happy to give you mine if you want it?

No doubt you will also be online from home as well anyway, if your not too busy that is


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- glad its turned up. Bet you're relieved. So the next thing is the scan to see if your cyst has gone now then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Good luck    im sure the scan will be fine and your dolly mixtures will survive the thaw  

Gill-Your lucky i was on my way home when you made that comment lady


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - your DH is lovely - I didn't make him a cuppa though as he was flitting around testing gas things and seemed busy! 

Minow - everything is fine with bubs - had quite the scare though, i really thought it was all over    Glad af arrived.

Gill I hate spiders too - I hada  jungle moment last night - so on top of the baby scare I pooed myself over a spider - i was sat in the car on the way to the gp and DH wacked me on the leg - i said what was that for and he said you don't want to know - i knew then there was a spider on me. I screamed and moved my legs up and lookedon the floor - there is was a nasty big red bodied ugly mutherf****** evil beady eyed spider - so I squashed it.  I normally would make DH take it out but he was driving and I was freaking.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone seen anything from Jules? just wondered how she was getting on. Perhaps I've missed a post from her


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcats im so glad everything is ok with bubs! 

Em hows the headache? It must be getting better with all the well wishes you have had from everyone.........mines still here.....probably cos no one wished mine better!  

weathers ****e so im going to get ready for bed, wait for a phone call and be sad..things arent going the way i want them to at the moment.  Oh well 

Hope you are all ok 

Love as always
B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I wished you well hun...whats up baby sis pm me if you need to chat ok


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What's not going right Bendy? Can we help?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Bendy - sorry you are feeling crap and have a headache too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Blown you some bubbles hun to cheer you up


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - whats up hun?  

Headaches are horrible - hoping you and emma can shift them

Sho - no not heard from Jules or Barney


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im just feeling ****e thats all!  Im having one of those days.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]BENDYBIRD WE LOVE YOU      [/fly]


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh Bendy that sounds a sad old you    we are here for you hun  

Elly- you brave girl! how very very dare that evil spider!   climb on you!

When we were watching IACGMOOH Tues a disgusting small spider rudely started its uninvited desent from the windowsil on its web and DH dared me to get it and I tried really hard but Nah couldnt do it   its ugly body was fat and horrid! and heres a question for you? why do they always run down my side of the bed gross creatures!  

Emma - bothered  

Minow glad the old witch arrived at last!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you better know  yourself little girl (GILLIAN)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - I have no idea, I'm pretty convinced that all spiders do it to me on purpose cos they know I'm terrified of them. I usually try to be kind to them, but if they cross me - they get deaded.  Horrid, evil, leggy, nasty, gross things that they are. I could never go on jungle it would freak me out too much with the spiders - I can do snakes though.

Bendy - sending you a feel better hug babe.  

Time to go and put some dinner on I think. I'm starving.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Great news The wildcats...glad your little wildkit is doing ok   
Nvh...hope your scan goes ok tomorrow, will be thinkin of ya hun. Glad to see you have been behaving today, well sort of....lots of smutty, slimey gooey talk instead YUCK
Will try and pop on later have to go to Tesco.... cupboards r bare
Barney...hope you are ok
Jules ....  
bye xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - glad af turned up!

Bendy - i wished you well too    come on, speak to us    hope you're back smiling too  

Wildcat - dh probably wants to get home to me    hope he's put his corgi mark on your cooker and you'll now be safe and sound  

Gill - i'll pm ya my mobile although you should try and switch off and have a complete break! 

Hi ali - it wasn't me...well not all of it....honest mods!    the really gooey stuff came from sho    
Enjoy tesco.

thanks for your wishes for my scan tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - good luck for tomorrow hon        

Gill - OMG!!! Laugh - I nearly wet myself!!! How you managed to carry on and order with a straight face I don't know!!

Not very nice to wind up Deb/Theresa about their lack of   !!

Bendy - hope you feel brighter soon

Barney - sending you (((BIG HUGS)))

Ali - enjoy Tescos!!

Hatster - thanks, yes we will go again in January. As I've ovulated, should have AF in next couple of weeks. After that I probably won't get AF because I don't have a natural cycle so basically it's down to me when I start taking the Provera in order to kick off the cycle. Provera usually makes me feel yuck so will leave it till just after Xmas and start taking it. So should be back on the ride again by mid/late Jan. Forgot to ask if with this Prostap injection I would then have to wait 2 weeks to begin stimming or whether it will be a shorter protocol because of this. will call Woking tomorrow to check.

Wildcat - managed to read the article - well said.. shame about the toy - would have been far more interesting with your own choice of toy!!! 

Haven't been to Ann Summers or Ann Summers party for ages, I keep getting invited to cosmetic parties and the next one is a "Pampered Chef" (whatever that is!) party I have been roped into on Friday, not half as much fun!! 

DH just arrived home so best get off and feed him will pop back later to see if anyone is around...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I get invited to cosmetics parties as well nowadays!! No Ann summers though


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it's a sign of getting old Sho!! Maybe one of us ought ot have an Ann Summers party!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

oh my - the last time I went to an Ann Summers party I was about 20! That was the time when they only had a shop in Bristol, and it was all a bit saucy still - these days they have a shop on most high streets! I don't buy much stuff from there to be honest as it's not that well built - I know of many other far better shops online or in London! - lovehoney.co.uk rules! they are cheaper too!  A party would be fun though! 

I already spend too much on cosmetics!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Know what you mean about not being well built!!! We only ever used to have the party for a giggle and the alcohol - those were the days!! Now instead I'm being harassed by my mum to hold one of these kitchenware parties!! God help me!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG how funny was Dean Gaffney doing the trial tonight   pmsl so much  
I reckon he could win this


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all- i may struggle to get on today. I have a cake to make. 

NVH- good luck

Wildcat- Obviously keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All,

Emma - Dean Gaffney was hilarious  

Wildcat - just noticed you have reached the 12 week milestone today - Yay!!!

Morning everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma I was crying with laughter here is hoping he stays in for around our transfer time as they reckon laughter helps and I should of just taped that episode and kept watching it again and again

Still no AF getting a bit concerned now as it needs to arrive soon otherwise will be a messy scan and potentially too thick a lining


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Poor old Dean, I thought he was really going to throw up, bless his heart, i watched the other bit later and Bepe from eastenders was on the phone and said Dean always threw up before any big event its just the way his nerves get him!   but I like it!

Im going away tonight and I will miss it    I may suggest that after dinner we all hot foot up to our room to watch it! neck a bottle of plonk   and then dash down for a boogie after! what a sad-sack I am  

Well Ive alreday made dh an apple crumble for his home alone treat later!  am off to pack now and sort out my furry parts  

Wildcat i have to tell you this bless dh came in from work last night all   as he hit his finger with a hammer and whilst I was doing the "poor old you, lets have a look, Ill fetch the arnica" bit he said "ooo how did the tomcats get on today is everything ok?" I nearly pmsl, shows he doesnt listen huh   but at least he asked  

Sho- what time have you booked the slimey cake decorater for?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

Gill, I bet you cant wait love, have a fab, fab time, think of us in cold, windy and wet UK   

Kate - yeah I have Emma's mobile and will text her when I can after little one, please god, has arrived   basically if I go quiet around the 19th Jan you know where I am   I go on mat leave at 36 weeks so provided she doesnt come early, I'll sure be on at least once a day I expect  

Yes Dean Gaffney was very funny, I didnt expect him to do so well I have to say but he did  

Tash - hope the scans ok love    

Bendy -  

Wildcat - congrats on reaching the 3 month mark love    

Well at least its friday ladies  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tomcats


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - what cake are you making today? 

Gill - PMSL at your DH comment!! lol tomcats!!! sweet of him to ask though

Ali - we love your name for our bubs - wildkit! so cool, we might use that from now on

Emma - I'm not watching celeb, It clashes with too many other things on ay 9pm that we record - sky needs to design a box that allows you to record more than 2 things at once - there are just too many good shows on!  I saw a clip in gmtv this morning though and it did look funny

Fingers - kitchenware parties! lol - mind you I'd prob spend a fortune there too! I love kitchen gadgets (so sad)

Cheesy - thanks hun - I can't believe I made it to 12 weeks. Seems like a huge milestone. Taking it very easy now as I'm still bleeding but it has gone to dark brown and more like spotting like before - so I hope this is a good sign.  Hang on in there wildkit!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all. Just managed to get upright. [email protected]@dy hip has gone again this morning  Thank god I have crutches otherwise I'd still be stuck upstairs 

Anyway how are you all this morning??

Be back later. need bacon sarnie 

Deb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Debs - hope you are ok - sounds painful    Now I want a bacon sarnie too!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Deb you cruel woman talking about bacon sarnies!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

awwwwhhhhh - sorry its actually a sausage and mushroom roll.   and very tasty it is too!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats ok then as I dont like Mushrooms they are yuk !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all, just a quickie from me before I make tracks to nuffield. Feeling a bit  
Here's lots of     FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Sho - thanks & happy baking.  Whats on the agenda today then  

Kate - here's an af dance for you...             

Gill - I was so thinking about you last night when I'm a celeb was on, thought you would be struggling to keep the old vom down    He was sooooooo    
Have a good time tonight, let you hair down and have a good boogy girl  
 tomcats - ahhh bless him

Ali/Wildcat - wildkit is a lovely name  

Wildcat - wow 12wks    I agree with what you was saying about the stats at nuffield to dh by the way.  Why aren't more of us pg  

Debs - sorry your feeling a sore today 

Cheesy - Thanks & I  hope you have a better day today...time's gonna fly by now 

Anyway catch ya later girlies...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start* 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T ??
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th Nov
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz

*
I've  those who haven't been here recently. If you see them knocking about the boards can you ask them to update us *


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT mushrooms are the best    I wont hear a bad word said about them thankyou  

NVH- good luck matey im sure it will be fine     

Deb - poor you and your dodgey hip it must drive you to distraction!   enjoy your roll poppit, its the only one you'll be having for a while   sorry I just couldnt resist   

Can you believe I have just spent half an hour trying on clothes for tonight and guess what?   faithful old oasis black skirt, trustee old black top and my take me home and   me black boots!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Gill
I'm going to steal your boots for that comment


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - GOOD LUCK for today, we are thinking about you. Yeah I was nattering to your DH nad moaning about the fact that since my BFP there have been several ladies going through tx and we haven't had any success yet - WHY NOT  something isn't right. 

Deb - I think the others have avoided us as we chat too much! I bet it's quite scary for new people - although we are very welcoming! perhaps they are not as mad as us lot?

Gill - I agree - mushrooms rock! I love them.

Jules - 2 days to your test - hows it going hun? Are you feeling positive? I'm hoping you are going to bring us good news and break this nasty run of bad luck.

Iwish - when are you testing?

Come lon ladies - check out your name on the list and give Debs your dates!!!  (it's the only way people like me can keep up!)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

love ya really!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

taken a last minute half day today from work so leaving about 12ish I am so tired atm I am just gonna go home and go to bed. I'll be here for the next hour or so but if I dont speak to you over the weekend, have a good one ya'll and have a super holiday Gill  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - you rest up hun Zzzzzzzz  
Have a good weekend


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I need it Debs, think I'll sleep all afternoon


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

woo hoo - just added up my left to work days - only 56 days left 
(and thats assuming I don't have any more sick days!)
Thats made me feel much better


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

25 working days (excluding weekends)  

You must be finishing very early Debs?

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello

Wildcat- its  basic sponge today. Its only to do a design for the web site. We're going to try and get loads of really good designs on there ready for all the xmas new year proposals!! How mercenary of me  

NVh- obviously let us know how you get on.

Cheesy - hope you get your feet up and feel better later on

Deb- sorry about the back/hip

I'm absolutely FREEZING. I absolutely hate the cold and have had no choice but to go out in it this morning and that's it for me now. I can not warm up until I get into the bath later on.   Bbbbbrrrrr


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I plan to finish end of feb, but I've got loads of holiday that I have to use up before December 31st  What a shame 

Sho - if you need any help in getting rid of you designs give me a call


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its a bit of a shame really. These cakes that are just web desing practice will probably go in the bin. I'm avoiding cake because it makes you fat  and I know my partner is avoiding cake because her husband is an addict.

They aren't made to request you see so they probably wouldn't be wanted by anyone and so we can't really sell them. that's why we re doing sponge because its cheap and so its not such a massive waste. If you want to buy a cake though, just give me a nod


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

My step mum did cake decorating years ago and when she did things like this to update her portfolio she didn't make the cake she just used the tin, turns it upside down and decorated that when she first started then after a while she used the tin to make a plaster of paris cake mold and then used to use that as they only then had to pay out for the icing and decoration and then washed it off and started again with the next one might be an idea to save you money.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats a good idea kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

not just a pretty face


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

That's not ideal when you're doing 32 miniature cakes!!!! we've done that for other designs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I prefer sponge to fruit cake  

Who said you were a pretty face kate   (only kidding)


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all (just!),

Wildcats - sooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased to hear all well with little one and congrats on 12 wks       . I'm testing on 24th Nov, so one wk to go        

Sho- hope the web designing prac goes well, u r good not eating it!!!

Nvh - hope all is going well at Woking        

Charlies mum - ouch!! U hip sounds nasty, you poor thing, look after yourself

Cheesy - 25 days, can't be bad, not that u r on count down or anything!!! Have a good rest!

Jules - not long to go? How r u doing?

KT - hope af on way, a little dance for u                          

Gill - enjoy your wkend.

Emma - hows the head? any better?

Take Care all hope u have got lots of lovely things planned for the wkend. I'm preparing myself for going back to work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Have a nice early day hun  


Anyone want me to decorate there cakes  

Iwish-Not long now hun keep positive and yes thanks the headache went after my acup


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho maybe not !

Debs   

Thank you I wish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Try acup hun for the a/f went to see my lady on sat night sunday morning a/f came monday afternoon had scan and lining was 3.5mm must admit a.f was very heavy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not sure about acu


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- we agree there. Acu is not for me!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Why


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

helped me , I think


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

When I have to give myself jabs it's only for a second. Needle goes in, needle comes out! I don't think I could sit there with multi needles sticking in me for ages. NA!!!!!!

I'm probably going to bore people with this, as I have discussed this loads of times. Everyone will be logging off thinking. Not this crap again!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What about reflexology - worked for me. That and a bottle and a half of wine


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I did reflexology as well. Very relaxing but I'm not pregnant am I


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I like reflexology but never bought on my a/f's when i needed it but did help to regulate my cycle

Sho-I hate needles but they are so fine and dont hurt helped my headache go too

Kate-Give it a go i reckon cant do any harm...i think it took me 3 goes before i noticed a difference, i could never sleep through the night, kept clock watching about 4 times or more a night after 3 txs i can happily say i sleep all through the night without waking at all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

not sure really just feel abit funny about it really

However starting to get a few tummy twinges so hopefully your dances are working


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma-  shove it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i have GOT  to go and make this cake now.

i'll check in later


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I love accu and but I have to admit it does sometimes hurt depends where I am in my cycle and what a stess head I am   but just having an hour for me and to talk about me me me me is bliss   and I certainly feel better for it! give it a go!

Sho- lose the tude girlfriend   put the heating on and get a cuppa and a slab of cake


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I agree SHO LOOSE THE TUDE GAL


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

laters ladies, have a good one


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL - now now ladies, calm down calm down!

I had acu for my first ivf, it didn't work but the needles were ok - they are soooo thin you dont feel them (except the ones in your ears!) so it doesn't really hurt. and I hate needles.  I had to have an injection yesterday for anti-d for my blood group and it was in my butt - hurt like hell and when she pushed the stuff in it really stang.  

I wish - only a week to go - yaay!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrsW how you feeling today hun?  hope things are a bit better 'down there'


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat I am the same will have to have anti D as I am B Negative.

For anyone who missed IMACGMOOH and dean gaffney if you go to itv.com you can download the clip of him doing the trial it is very funny just been laughing again


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

"lose the tude" that's a new one on me!!! Did you get that one from the kids Gill?

No. I am still not convinced. I still say shove it to acupuncture. Wildcat, as much as you say it doesn't hurt. This lady cannot be convinced. 

I too am a rhesus negative. I am O neg. Lots of us on here then are neg. Have we hit upon some new medical discovery!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

That was sooooo funny, he will liven that camp up  

I think with acup you need to be doing it a few months before tx  to get the real benefit of the, i started having it in feb as i knew i would start having tx in july...i think everyone's body is different. acup show to increase ivf stats to 70% success..so must be something in it....hopefully it will give me a bfp this time too and stick


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My Dh keeps telling me to be like my blood group - B +ve 

Nice try Sho but I don't think it works like that


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

deb that's quite funny  

emma- definitely horses for courses. I'll be trying other things probably. i think alternative therapies are worth it if only for the fact that it helps you to relax. I'm definitely hoping that you get another BFp and that this one hangs around. We could all use some good news on here

I know I should be doing my cake. the butter is still too hard and it never works out a well when you put it in the mic, so I'm doing other things which means I can have a quick peak on here.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah go on bugger off and do your cake


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm going..... I'm going....


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

What a week - have been mad busy workwise so I am very pleased that it is Friday. I can't wait for the weekend to begin.

I have been skim reading most of the posts this week so I think I am just about up to date with the news but sorry in advance if I miss anything/one

Wildcats - big congratulations on getting to the 12 week milestone. you must be so relieved - especially after the week that you have had. I really hope that everything is plain sailing from now on.

I wish - well done on getting to the halfway point -     loads of luck for the next week and your BFP

Jules - hope you're ok  - not long to go now so hope you are remaining positive and that you are going to be reporting your BFP very soon

Gill - have a lovely holiday - I am v jealous - where are you going in Morocco - we went about 5 years ago and had a really good time (although dh had a very dodgy tummy from one of the local delicacies so avoid the pigeon pie!). I was thinking of you when watching Gordon on Kitchen Nightmares last night.

NVH - good luck for your scan today - hope all is as it should be and you can move on to the next stage.

Emma and Bendy - sorry to hear about the headaches - I had one for the first day but it cleared up after some painkillers. Hope you both feel better soon.

Minow - glad af arrived - hope your scan goes well today as well.

KT - hope af arrives soon for you.

Sho - sorry that you are going to have to wait a while longer before starting tx at Woking but it definitely sounds as if you are going to be properly checked out before you do. I would love a piece of cake on a gloomy day like today....

Debs - sorry to hear about your hip - sounds very painful - make sure you take it easy over the weekend!

Cheesy - not long to go for you now, you lucky thing

Karen - hope you are ok and sorry that you have been having such an emotional time

Barney and Fingers - hope you're both ok and have nice weekends planned - thinking of you

I know that I will have missed lots of people - sorry and happy friday.

I have a nice saturday planned - lunch, theatre in the afternoon and then a wedding celebration in the evening - I will definitely be having a lazy sunday and a big roast dinner. Anyone going to see Casino Royale over the weekend - I'm going on Tuesday so looking forward to that bit of escapism.

We definitely need some more BFPs from Woking! We have decided to have one more fresh cycle at Woking but if that doesn't work I think we might switch to the scarily expensive ARGC for our last ditch attempt. But hoping it will be 2nd time lucky for me and we won't need to get ourselves even more into debt...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im just jealous as i would love some cake.....made some of that carrot cake for d/f's mum and nan and aunt and would you believe it his mums husband ate it all and put in an order for one for himself   it was nowhere near as nice as yours sho looked like a 5 year old made it   but was nice and moist so im going to make some more on sunday....d/fs mum normally makes the typical west indian fruit cake at xmas for everyone which is lovellllyyy but get tipsey on it  

Monkey-Have a lovely weekend sounds good   lets hope you wont need to move clinics as your next cycle will bring you your dream    
Think i would do the same to be honest, they do lot more tests at the argc plus they believe and tx nk cells and there the best in the country


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho- yes i use that one on the kids and dss and sometimes dh too, it works quite well to difuse a situation and make people smile and it worked on you to you grumpy old bat!    do you suffer with SAD do you think? 

Monkey- you've got a lovely weekend planned enjoy it you deserve it!   we are going to agadir and I have stocked up on the  delly belly tablets as my sil had said pretty much everyone gets a bout of it! NICE  

Gordon cor     yes pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i'm back and my lining is 8.2mm    so now I am so   for the thaw that will be on TUESDAY  
8.2mm is very good for me and hopefully it will grow a little more in the next few days!

Monkeylove - sounds like a lovely weekend ahead.

Jules/Iwish - hope you'll be posting some bfp's very soon   

Gill - love the 'tude' word    you little minx with those F*ck me boots  

Sho - you not made that cake yet  

Emma - i agree on the acu, i hate needles but they are more like pins and you really don't feel them.  I'm with you tho, if it increases out chances then its worth a go.

My internet connection keeps crashing out and its soooooooo annoying  
I am off to windsor shortly for a bit of shopping...i'm currently bidding on a couple of items from ebay and its doing my head in!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill have fun tonight and a great holiday I am very jealous 

Emma he was funny wasnt he looking forward to tonights now

Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - gordon -  lol  

Deb - still bleeding but it's tailed off to dark brown spotting today  - I'm hoping it will just go away! (please!) 

Emma - mmmmmmm cake.  What happened to my slice?

monkey - I'm sure it will work out for you - dont forget to tell woking you plan to go somewhere else after - maybe this will make them try harder for you!

Kt - I think I'm also a B - They didn't tell me that, just that I'm rhesus neg which I knew as I have had the anti-d thing before with the ectopics.

Minow - are you having your scan today?

Nvh - how did yours go hun?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - just read your post - well done hun!! Tuesday is sooooo close now!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yipeeeeeeeeee tash          I will raise my glass tonight in honour of your lovely    Ahh I so pleased for you, enjoy your shopping!

Right then im outa here   dont take any flack from Sho!

Just watched Deans clip again I nearly spat my soup out      poor bloke!

See you  

Oi watch it Wildcat "nobody compares to Gordon" how very very dare you!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh well done honey   thats excellent im sure those dolly mixtures will have a few stories to tell when they come out of the thaw   

Wildcat-Sorry honey i ate it   i will make you one without cream cheese as no soft cheese for you  
Gill-Have a great time tonight hun and a wicked holiday...will miss you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks    

Gill - have a great holiday...don't miss us too much  

Emma - bet our frosties are nattering away in the freezeer and getting on everyfrosties nerves


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah most probably hun  

Change your ticker then...how exciting so when will e/t be


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash how exciting on the home stretch now then

I have just had a call from my sister she is going in on Monday evening to be induced on Tuesday morning so sounds like I will be an aunty by the end of next week.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Nvh - well done on the lining and all the best for tuesday 
Gill - have a great holiday - i'm very jealous!!
I'm feeling a bit low - just had a scan and it seems like i'm loosing follies? i've only got 3 juicy ones and they think i have already lost one and will lose another because its already 26 - there are another 3/4 in the sidelines but who knows. They think some may be hiding behind the 26 one? 3 follies is just crap isnt it? especially when i started out with 14. Sorry for being so negative but i can just feel it all slipping away - the chances of having 2 decent embryo looks very small to me  i know i need to get positive again but it isnt easy. 
Sorry girls for the rant - i know i should be grateful for what i've got - just disapointed
Hope everyone is doing ok  xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hatster is sounds like you are having the similar problem as Kerry, how come they are disappearing are they able to tell you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-or should i say aunty kate

Hatster-Things can still change by next week honey, this is a scary time darling but look at Deb she only had a few follies and 1 embie and she is preggers so keep your chin up its not over yet


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - poor you    . Did QM tell you that they were just disappearing coz they got too big ? Did they take any bloods at all? Keep your chin up honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - thats very strange isn't it that this is happening to you after it happened to kerry   Its meant be quite rare to ovulate! Anyway, its not too late so don't give up.  Did they say when ec would be  

Kate  - how exciting, hope all goes well for your sister.

Emma - yeh will change my ticker later, thanks for reminding me   

Well should move my butt and make tracks to windsor...not looking forward  to the  tho, it looks nasty out there!  plus i just wanted to use that new smiley


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I knew you wanted to use the new smiley


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I prefer the dancing man smilie though


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi
Apparently its normal to lose one or 2 of the biggest ones but i had 3 smaller ones that have disappeared - the only explanation was the the big follie was obscuring them? my boobs have started getting tender too and this always happens the day after ov with me - i just hope some hang on until monday
Thanks girls - i'm going to go shopping an forget about it now - no point in stressing thereis nothing i can do xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im confused why Q Marys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what this one kate 

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - its a long story! had initial appt at woking but then got nhs go through but north surrey pct use Q marys!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats the one I like that one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I like that smiley too  

How do you find queen marys my friend went there, and my gp said she would refer me there but i couldnt wait 2/3 years to get to the top of the list ...im so impatient


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hatster

I start out with about 18 follies, but egg collection I only had 3 that were big enough. Amazingly I managed to get 4 eggs but only 1 embryo which is currently kicking me in the bladder (annoying but cute just like its father!)

Chin up hun - All it takes is 1! 

Deb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hatster - It's frustrating when follies go like that, but all is not lost - Stay    monday is not that far away.

Nvh - I dont blame you for not wanting to go out - it looks nasty out there, I don't want to go out either and I have to at about 5.30 when it will be dark too   

It's just atarted raining heavy again


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its very quiet on hear today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah it is, im actually doing some work for a change   will go home in about 30mins me thinks  

My cat bean bag arm chairs arrived this morning with a leopard skin throw each they looked lovely


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

dont know why your laughing kate...  think you should get pepsi one i think she would love it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you MUST take a pic of your furbabies in their new thrones!!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i will got to get them on them first    left this morning with little Jasmine on one looking like she was making mince pies


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hope you don't go home to find they have shredded them Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-no they wont have there good babies   the material is really thick like you were with cheesy's question yesterday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies  

How is everyone today? 

Wilcat im glad the bleeding is slowing down, well done you for getting to 12 weeks!  Soon your be close to mat leave like cheesy is.....where do the weeks go!

The rain is really coming down out there- its flooding the road!  Headahce is still with me, might take some tablets as i havent done yet but i cant shift it. Going out tonight for a friends birthday and will be in a grump with this head!  

Kt how lovely that you are going to be an auntie!  I love my sisters little boy, i wish they lived closer as i miss them loads..i cant wait to get loads of christmas pressy's for him !  And shes due her 2nd in may 2 days after my birthday so im so excited!

Nnh well done on your lining..........roll on tuesday!

Gill hope you have a lovely holiday!
Anyone have any nice plans of the weekend?

love B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pepsi would be offended as he is a boy cat !!

I dont think I will have that problem Bendy she lives just round the corner and has already booked me to look after it overnight on the 10th December so she can go out !


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but a BFN for me today  
I am obviously gutted, but I think I was prepared for this result given the odds were only 10%

All my    are now with the rest of you to get those precious BFP's before Christmas.

Love to you all

Jules xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma (aka brain box) 

Jules  I'm so sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Sorry the headache is still there, debs mentioned a thing you put on your forehead 4head i think    try that as paracetomal is rubbish  


Kate-Henry is a boy he will love it im sure...anyway all men love a good armchair dont they  

Jules-So sorry hun   really hoped this would work for you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules you still have 2 days to go though hunny


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules sorry to hear your sad news........ sending you lots of huggles and love 

Dont you have 2 days to go tho?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start* 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T 22nd Nov
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz

*
I've  those who haven't been here recently. If you see them knocking about the boards can you ask them to update us *


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - try not to worry hon       

Jules -   
Emma - QM's was where I had probs with the horrible Dr, am still under them for NHS care and they have now moved to a lovely new building, most of the team is great it was just this one particular ar****le  

Am wondering with Hatster (and Deb) losing some of her follies whether that is what happened to mine? Maybe they just got too big? Last Friday they were measuring between 10 - 14mm and I then had 3 more lots of Menopur and they were umming and aahhing about decreasing my dose, they didn't so I am now wondering if staying on that dose made them grow too big and they dispersed (as blood test didn't indicate ovulation)   

NVH - well done on scan hon

OMG - 15 new replies while I typed this!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers - my follies just stopped growing. I had lots of little follies that got stuck about 9-10, but only 3 follies that were over 20


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerri-I know they are a chatty lot arent they


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You can talk mrs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

'pot' 'kettle' 'black'


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the hugs everyone. 

Kate / Bendy - the   is definately here, and I have done a test which is negative - so quite conclusive.  


Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home going to get some magazines on the way home then lay down and read them


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - so sorry hun, i was hoping you'd be our lucky turnaround. Take it easy this weekend. 

Bendy - it's peeing down here isn't it!  Go careful hun, did you read the story in the local paper about the guy on Elvetham heath with a gun? Scarey.  No mat leave for me as I'm self employed so I'm already not working due to pretty much packing it in for now!

You have all gone chatty again, I have to go though, I feel a bit sick and I need a lie down  

Back later
x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Jules I should of thought before putting that sending you a big


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have fun Emma 

Poop poop and double poop Jules   

Wildcat - take it easy hun. Hope you feel a bit brighter


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules - very sorry to hear your news - I was really hoping that you would have some good news after your disappointing cycle.  . Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off it. Thinking of you.


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Jules - so so sorry to hear your news, it's so cruel. Take care of yourselves, thinking of you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- so sorry to read your news. I had hoped your absence meant you were quiestly confident. . Take good care of yourself

what's going on at Woking!!!! 

NVH- great news on your lining!! So Tuesday is the  big day. fingers crossed for you

I've forgotten everything else, I'm gonna have to go back sorry everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hatster- sorry about your news. What a coinsidence that you seem to have had the same problem as Fingers. like everyone has said it doesn't mean that that's it. As we all know it only takes one and hopefully you'll have quite a few to choose from. Don't dispair 

KT- congrats on becoming an aunt.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right all I'm going to limp my way back home.
Have a good weekend all. I'll be thinking of you when I'm drooling over bond (NOT!) 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Monkey love - I have quite a busy weekend planned helping my brother move into his new flat in Weybridge. So plenty to keep my mind occupied.

I am also going to have a look online over the weekend for a lovely holiday early Jan as DH and I deserve to spoil ourselves!!

Have a nice weekend everyone. Thanks again for all your kind wishes. I am so pleased to have found you lot to talk to!

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules have a look at Cancun a place called El Dorado Royale (First Choice go there) we went for Christmas last year, its an all inclusive and it is AMAZING it is the best holiday we have EVER had and we have already said if we get a BFN we are booking ourselves straight out there.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate,

Thanks for the tip - will have a look with DH at the weekend.

Jules


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i'm back from windsor after beeing rained on    bloody hell its sooooo heavy, and the puddles in the road    I wasn't really in the mood for shopping to be honest. I'm off to reading on sunday with dh so will make the most if it then when he can carry the shopping for me    

Jules   am sorry hun that evil   arrived.  Not sure whats going on with wokings so called successful bfp rates at the moment    Booking a holiday is a brill idea and just the ticket to get away from all this tx lark and just become normal again!  

Debs - can you put my ET date to 22nd November please!  (please god let me get there)  

Sho - how was the baking  

Wildcat - don't got out there, its horrible!

Kate - hows the house coming along  

Emma - i guess its take away night tonight    enjoy putting those feet up with your chick flick mags hun  

Anyone driving be careful, the puddles are nasty


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Done NVH - Right I really am off home now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Getting there still a makor building site but looks like it will all be finished next week - fingers crossed

Jules what we really liked about this place is even though it is an all inclusive it is ' a la carte' you have a choice of 9 resturants to eat in, an italian, a Thai, a Mexican, a french place, an international place, on the beach, room service or even just a burger joint cant remember the rest and the meals are four courses and WOW if you want champagne breakfast you have it also all drinks are included and rather than being local brands its all the named ones cocktails you name it Wow just talking about it makes me want to go back it is also adults only so quite good in the situation. Oh and rooms all have a double jacuzzi in too


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi 

Have just got back from shopping but didnt find much i liked - always the way 

Jules - i am so sorry about the bfn - a holiday is a great idea to take your mind off it all  

Debs - your story is an inspiration and i am going to keep reminding myself about it every time i feel   

Fingers - it could well be what happened to you - why cant the stupid follies grow at the same rate?  - who was the dr at Q marys then - dying to know. I can think of one that needs a lsson or 2 in people skills but a lot of drs are like that!

I wish - how are you doing? hanging on in there i hope - we need some good news 

Emma - Q marys have been very good - very friendly and efficient so far - its a transport ivf site though so after EC DH has to take my eggs up to the bridge fertility centre in London for fertilisation and ET which is a bit of a pain in the   

off to see james bond tonight - anyone seen it yet?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just changed my ticker and realised that kate and haster has the same


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

copy cat!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

There, thats better.....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

lovely NVH !!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back  

Nvh-Ohhhhhhh honey im sooo excited for you mine go back the week and 2 days after yours


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jules...i cant believe it...what is happening with all these BFN....am so sorry   
Come on girls we need some BFP.....  
Is this rain ever gonna stop, thankfully my roof is holding out, i really thought i might come home to a flooded house.
Looking forward to my friends surprise 40th Western party on Sat, my pink holster and guns have arrived and i have a gold sparkly cowboy hat...i wont tell you about the funky shirt i am wearing...will try and post a piccy.
Hatser....i am sure you will be fine...as Debs said it only takes one
Wildcat...i didnt think of 'wildkit'...am sure i read it in someone elses post but glad you liked it, hope you r ok
Tash...great news on your lining...i am getting so excited for you, roll on Tues
got to go...corned beef hash calling
xxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- shopping in the rain is never a good idea, you just get annoyed, and your brollly is up and down like a yo yo. the benefit of going to Reading or Baskingstoke is its all under one roof.

Cake is finished but it wasn't my best work (probably because I was talking to you and not concentrating) Anyway we'll take the pictures from the best angle. If I was selling it I would have paid much more attention and if I wasn't satisfied I'd have done it again. But who cares?? 
I've got to re read again. ^rant^ My head is like a seive today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - knew you would catch up with me...you're cycle seems to be flying by.  Can't believe your lining scan is just over a week away!

Ali - Enjoy your party, can't wait to see what you look like so definately take a piccie.  Bet you got your shirt undone with your dollies hanging out  

Sho - the problem is that I left my brolly in the car and only had my hood, so then looked like a 10 year old    I was soaked    Looking forward to Reading but some of the shops I want are outside  
Take a pic of the cake and posted, maybe you're just being a bit too self critical


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh no disaster NVH!! I have a brolly that I bought for E4.53. It is the best brolly EVER and I never leave home without it. I bought it in Florence the day I went to Pisa because I just sensed the rain. No one else brought one and sure enough it poured. It was like a deluge that Noah would have to contend with honestly. Suckers!!!!!  

That's the problem with Reading: Next, Marks and that are outside. you could try Basingstoke. It's a bit council estate  but at least everything is all together

My partner is decorating it now so I'll take pictures when I get back on Sunday night and the buggers on the web

Bombarded with Children in Need tonight. I must admit to being a little bit bah humbug about it because there's chuff all else to watch and they know it!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Basingstoke

I quite like brent cross but readings nearer, just have to hope it doesn't rain.  Plus we'll probably have lunch there to and there are some nice places.

I'm watching emmerdale, corrie, enders, corrie and IACGMOOH!  saddo aren't i    Not watching children in need i'm afraid...

Can't wait to see the piccie...bet it looks fab


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

No children in need for us either, DH was home a little early so we've had dinner and a bath and I'm sat in my snuggly, fluffy robe and we are going to watch some recorded tv. 

Sho, let me see the pics you take - I might be able to help you with this I could pop round Monday with my camera and snap a few shots for you - I've done a few cakes before - only at weddings for family but they came out really well. 

Ali - oh I thought it was you with the wildkit thing - apologies to the person who made this up - I must have missed it  

Nvh - I hate shopping in the rain - I also like Basingstoke as it's all inside, Woking isn't too bad either, but I guess it depends which shops you want to go to, I think I know most of the shopping centres round here pretty well now! I like Reading too, but half of it is outside!  Nvh - if you go on a sunday, head toward Broad street car park, there is a car park there that is ALWAYS empty on a Sunday and you get in right away - the Oracle always has a massive queue!

Right, off to watch tv all, have a good night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-pmsl dollies   

Ali-Are you going to have your dollies out  

Sho-Im sure the cake looks great


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Late one for me as i have been at work

Jules, so sorry hun, thoughts are with you, take care  

Nvh, wow, well done you on your lining, everything crossed for Wednesday, i am sure your little    cannot wait to be reunited with you   

Wildcat, so glad the bleeding has slowed down  

Everyone else love and hugs

Myra xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

can't sleep

Jules so  sorry hun   

nvh best of luck with frostie thawing next week     will be thinking of them

wildcat - glad it was a short lived scare - congrats on the 12 weeks 

 you 2ww's bring us some woking good luck 
and you other lot bendy,emma,kt  . .. Com'on mr r & c we want better results  

ps still miserable


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Alisha!!!

sorry you're still down honey. these things take time to recover from don't they. Hopefully the awful feeling will ease up soon. 

wildcat- Ah you are good. I've got a vision of you all wrapped up in your fluffy robe now. Cute!

I won't be on again today I don't think. I'm off to the theatre don't you know!  I may even have afternoon tea, who knows?

Have a good weekend all. Take care


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Have a lovely time at the theatre   afternoon tea  

Alisha-Sorry your still feeling pooh, try to keep your chin up hun and dont let his beat you ok  

Gill-Hope your having a lovely spa day


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all 

Wasn't CIN a load of old fuey last night. Gave up watching it in the end even though I wanted to. 

Our dog sitting tenure is over so back to the dusty house for  a couple of nights. Scan on Monday then moving to a hotel in Basingstoke (No its not a council house!) for a week.
Only a few more hours til Bond, James Bond. going to go to Cafe Rouge in Guildford for a meal before hand. Last time was to meet up with a group of you guys so looking forward to some scrummy food!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Well I'm at work again on a Saturday   Got to catch up on myself due to the 2 days of earlier in the week. 

This 'Pampered Chef' party last night was OK. Majorly expensive but some nice stuff. The lady that was running it was a bit headmistressy and it didn't help that my SIL, my 2 friends and me were sat at the back giggling, it was like being back at school and my mum was telling me off!!! 

Alisha - sorry you still feel down hon,   

Ali - enjoy your party and don't forget to post the piccies.

Missed CIN and IACGMOOH last night, mind you that's probably no bad thing according to you lot!
Got to pick up DH's Xmas present today, think it'll be a quiet one tonight and then going to look at new beds tomorrow - god I lead such a thrilling life aren't you all jealous!!   

Have a lovely weekend all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone!

Glad everyone is ok.

You guys are right, Mr Riddle and Mr Curtis need to get there fingers out and sort out all these BFN's....they havent been doing too well recently!  Lets hope we all get BFP's this time round.....if i dont get a bfp this time i will use my snowbabies with woking and if im still not preg i'll go to the ARGC.

Alishasorry you are feling like poo, hopefully you'll start to feel brighter soon

I like shopping in Basingstoke too as its all in the same place- only a few shops outside which is good.  Hate going to Reading- so bloody busy and i never seem to get much when i go there.

Going to get some DVD's tonight and stay in.....not going out as im not drinking so i cant be bothered! plus got loads of parties and nights out towards Christmas so need to be careful with monies.....not all of us have cleaners and 4x4's      

dp just popped into work, hes been called up all morning as they have some comp trouble so he just went in.....bit cross really as i was hoping to go out shopping for some lovely christmas table things.....like a table cloth and those things that go on the wine glasses at the bottom and look pretty.........  do you know what i mean lol

Were willi get some lovely nappkin holders and things  Never done Christmas at mine b4...last two years i went home and b4 that i was living at home!!

Oh, does anyone have a dream book- i dreamt my teeth were cracking and falling out last night- i was arguing with some one and i had clenched my teeth so hard they fell out it was awfull!

I need to sort my ticker out.....im "stimming" too now Debs, along with Ems-ee....dirty tablets i hate them!

Right thats enough, i need to get fressed and hoover my house!  Oh the joy!!

Catch you later guys

Bendybird.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Still rushing around here. Concert last night went really well...another today.
Just wanted to say when you are updating the list can you please move me to stimming now (cyst had gone - yay!)...all happens so quickly with flare doesn't it! I'll update my ticker when I get a few more minutes but from what I remember ec is due for the 29th I think and transfer on the 1st.
Anyway, I hope you are all having great weekends and sorry no time to read all the chat but will try and catch up on Monday.
lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

*Waiting to Start* 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77 

*D/Ring * 
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T 22nd Nov
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
Minow - E/C 29th Nov, E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz

*
I've  those who haven't been here recently. If you see them knocking about the boards can you ask them to update us *


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all, am sneaking on here whilst dh finishes of painting the kitchen! Should be in the shower really but instead sitting here in my dressing gown! Oops!  Ah well its saturday  

I'm trying to look for a fish cake recipe without potatoes or bread crumbs - is that posibble  
Any suggestions  

Emma - wotcha 

Wildcat - thanks for the tip on the car park.  Am going tomorrow so will definately look for it. 

Alisha -   hope you start to feel happier soon.

Minow - stimms already!  you go girl    glad the concert went well.

Myra - what time did you get in last night    bet you find it a nightmare catching up  

Bendy - hope those tablets have settled down.  Hmmm maybe we should start questioning nuffield on their success rates.  I asked the nurse the other day how they were doing and she said they were still going strong.  They can't be doing too bad with all those baby pictures can they   

Kerry - booooo to being at work on a sat    sounds like you made your own fun at the party, esp with your mum telling you off you naught girl   how very  very dare you  

Iwish -     hope your hanging in there 

Sho - enjoy the theatre...what are you going to see  

Gill - lucky cow  

Debs - we might go and see JB tonight too...have't suggested it to dh yet but no doubt he will be up for it!

Anyway, off for a shower now.  Have a good weekend


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oi I havent gone yet!  

OMG I feel like s**t    !    spa weekend my   I got sooooo hammered last night, my friend had to pull over for me as I was going to throw up on the way home! 

we started out chatting and relaxing in our lovely hotel rooms! dressed for dinner and had a glass of bubbly a lovely posh meal a few drinks on our IACGMOOH and lippy touch up sess! and then off to the bar with the option of moving on to the club if we wished! 

I went seriously OTT, threw myself around the dancefloor like a mad woman, drank wayyyyyyyy too much and smoked tons too! and had about 4 hours sleep!  I feel really bad   NOT!

Ohhh well I think I'll have a sedate weeks holiday with my hub!  take in the culture, sample some local food and wines and just write last night off as 'one of those things' that just had to be done, I will be good from now on in  


nvh- get out of that dressing gown you lazy moo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

serve you bloody right girl for behaving like that   you're not a youngster anymore you know.....how very very dare you   
Actually sounds like one of my nights out that I used to have!    whats with the smoking lady    

I reckon you're vom was building up from a week of watching IACGMOOH and the cm glue talks on here   

Go and pop some pills and get some carbs down your neck...chips, bread or pasta    Happy holidays...just behave yourself    

Right, I am really going for a shower now.....been surfing the net   feel like a right minger


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jules- sorry hun I read read your news   im so sorry, life sucks at times! ive blown you some  to cheer you up  

Wildcat- it was meeeeeeeeeeeee who said 'wildkit'   double dare ya to call bub's that for real I can just see the birth announcment  ! 

Ali- yee ha ride em cowboy bet dh is in for a treat!

Fingers I want one of those stone dishes from pampered chef but they are so expensive, but they are supposed to be ace  

Alisha      one day at a a time sweetie  

Bendy- you sound a little brighter, hope your heads not too bad  

Sho - lets see the cake photos please  

Emma - are you still leaving a glittery trail behind you?  

NVH are you still there? **** have gone again now   , telling me off huh  "how very very dare you!" yourself  


Talking of the very offensive ewcm sorry if this is a bit   but I got a bit cross in my drunken state last night because i am on  cd18 and had loads of the stuff yesterday and obviously couldnt   last night as I was away and didnt the night before because I was knackered, but I did have a bit of the offensive stuff last week too which I took full advantage of? so my question is have I ovulated twice this month do you reckon?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Get in the shower you lazy mare 

Gill-  no snail trail or cm for me yet   i will update you when it happens   your too old for all this parting and acting like some young chav teen...someone give this woman an ASBO  

Minow-Im having my e/t on the 1st too...means we will be testing on the same day  

Bendy-Ohhhh i can see your getting excited planning your 1st crimbo at home..sounds like it will be lovely 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon all

My brain isn't working this afternoon, we have the fire on and I think the heat has melted it! I was up half the night as the bleeding started again after I thought it had totally stopped, but by morning it's back to brown - sigh, will this ever be stress free?  We used the doppler this morning and the heartbeat is still there, so I'm not going to panic this time. We have a scan booked on Tuesday for the 12 week thing, so I'm hoping they might be able to give me a better picture of what is going on in there. I know it's not uncommon to bleed, but after all the IVF, ectopics and a prev m/c I just wish someone would give me a break and let me relax for a few days! Argh.

Gill - ahhh it was you with the wildkit - I guess I should take back my Gordon comments - althought it does make me giggle when you say how very dare you call him       

Nvh - have fun in Reading tomorrow, if you can't find the car park call me - but here is a quick directions. As you come off the M4 head down the Relief road past the football stadium and B&Q, follow the road until you cross with the IDR (you would normally go right here towards the oracle) - instead go left and up the first slip road towards Broad Street car park and the Police station. At the top of slip road there is a roundabout, got left past the police station and come up to a mini roundabout where you go left (again heading onto braod street mall car park). As you come down the  little hill bit, look to your left and you'll see a car park that is part under cover, if you hit the first left from there you get into it. It's a private car park during the week, but at weekends it's public and hardly used!  It's easy to get to the shops from there as you go into the broad street mall.  OK so it's not right in the Oracle, but it's a damn site easier to get in and out of with no waiting!!

Minow - congrats on starting the stimming - the flare protocol rocks! You and Emma are ET the same day!

Fingers - sounds like you had fun at your pary last night, I would probably have sat and giggled too!

Alisha - Sorry you are still feeling poo, I wish we could help cheer you up. 

Myra - you were working late! yuk.

Bendy - sorry I dont have a dream book, I had a horrible dream last night too  Can you do a google search?  I hope you manage to get your xmas things, sounds like your place will be decorated nice - everyone round to Bendy's for xmas!!

Deb - How come you are going to Basingstoke? That seems a long way off from where you live? 

Sho - how was the theatre? posh bird! 

I think I got everyone, remember I have mushy brain so forgive me if i missed you.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon, or should i say evening

Poor me having to work weekends, oh well someone has to pay the bills  

Wildcat, so sorry hun that the horrible bleeding is still there, i so wish it would stop for you and that you and Mr Wildcat could just sit back and enjoy being pg, so glad that the heart beat is strong and healthy, wishing you loads of luck for your 12 week scan  

Minow, well done on getting stated again, so glad that the cyst has disappeared, wishing you loads of luck  

Gill, good on you, sounds like a great girly night out  

Sho, hope you had fun at the theatre  

Emma and Bendy, goodluck girls with the stimming  

Nvh, have fun shopping, me i can shop till i drop  

Everyone else luv and hugs as always


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

bless you lovely ladies   thanks

been looking into the argc too  
going to read that book 'is your body baby friendly' by alan beer

Bendy I think it means you're coming into money (When your teeth fall out) RESULT! horrid dream though 
I dreamt i was pregnant last night   

got an old friend down from London so got a lovely weekend planned - take me mind of things

have a lovely weekend all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All,

Gill - have a lovely holiday - jammy beggar!! Pmsl at the though of you throwing a few shapes on the dance floor!! Where was it you went for this spa weekend and did you get to have any tx's? I know what you mean about the PC stoneware - about 80 quid for the one that is big enough to hold a chicken  

Hatster - I had majorly sore boobs with the Menopur - in fact it has been 5 days since I stopped taking it and they are still sore - Dh tried to have a fondle earlier and nearly got a knee in the wotsits!!!

Alisha - enjoy your weekend with your friend - will do you the world of good

Myra - working weekends stinks doesn't it, I've had to for last 2 weekends but don't normally. What is it you do?

Wildcat/Mr W - try to relax in the run up to Tuesday. Great to have the reassurance of the doppler. Once we all get our BFP's we'll be round your house every 5 mins to borrow it!! Good luck on Tuesday, can't wait to see your scan piccies.

NVH - enjoy Reading, never been there shopping, tend to go to Kingston or Staines - might have to give it a go though.

Sho - hope you enjoyed the theatre.

Emma - blimey the 1st will be here before you know it

Minow - well done on starting stims.

Sorry if I have missed anyone - gotta go and jump in the shower before IACGMOOH and then afterwards if DH is good we might have a nice early night


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Off to the airport now! 

Hope you all have a good week, love and   and   and   to everyone!

Bye   

Gill xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Bye honey have a lovely time..dont come back looking like David Dickinson will you    

Kerri-What happened in the jungle last night was it any good  

Wildcat-Im sure it is the blood from the old bleed just finishing off, they did say that there was a bit of blood there didnt they  

Ali-How was the party  

Hatster-I think everyone gets sore boobs from 

Myra-Sorry your having to work this weekend  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - not much happened in jungle. The new woman came in - the one from Emmerdale and Lauren and Matt had to rescue her from a high wire - scary!! The woman from the Bill and Jason did the bushtucker trial and it wasn't a particularly memorable one really, bit boring really.

Well I'm off out bed shopping and roudn to my mums later for a nice roast dinner - yummmm, catch up later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!

Bendy- I dream about my teeth all the time. It means you are afraid of change. I always do it when I've got something on my mind. I've had ones when my teeth have turned to dust or crumbled and fallen out. Basically its just when you hav something on your mind.

theatre was absolutely excellent. I have never been interested in going to see a show, but tis something my husband has mentioned on a regular basis, so I thought I'd treat him for his b'day. I have to say I enjoyed every moment of it. We went to see Les miserables. Blokey from S club 7 was playing Marius. I have to say he was superb. God knows why he left the stage to join that bunch? He's far too talented. If you fancy it, I'd definitely say go.

Wildcat- sorry the bleeding is still being a pain in the ****. Hopefully the scan on Tues will give you a bit more piece of mind 

I need to go back and read again. Sorry to everyone I've missed. But Hello toeveryone


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls, great party last night...now no laughing

















Not sure whats going on with my eye in the first pic....may have something to do with red eye removal coz i am not drunk yet


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- have you posted ictures, because I can't see them!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes i have... i can see them theres 2


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have just changed my pic on the left can you see that one xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

now they have dissappeared  ....will have to ask Wildcat or Cheesy how they do it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I cant see the pics either...i can see the pic of you in your aviator though   very nice   yeeeehhhaaa 

Sho-Glad you enjoyed the show 

Kerry-How was the shopping


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I still can't see them Ali. I like the one on the left thought. Nice Hat  

What did you get up to this weekend Emma?

AF is here for me, so I'm suffering big time. I was woken up in the middle of the night with the agony of female monthly clearing out, so didn't get much sleep. Paracetamol is crap and doesn't touch it!! As a result it will be a very early night for  me. "Watching" Lord of the rings on 5 which means I'll be asleep by 8:15!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Montly clearing out   take some nurofen and also a hot water bottle should help  

Not much this weekend sho apart from shopping for fruit and veg sat, then going to Ikea last night and this morning nothing just sooooo tired


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

evening all 

Just packing to move back into the hotel  only a week though then hopfully we should be able to live at the house whilst the remainder of the works are done..... 

Tomorrow is a big emotional day for us so going to try to go to bed soon and get some rest. 20 week scan - eeek. This is the scan where we found out how poorly charlie was so its been playing on our minds a lot. Still we know this beanie is not as poorly but we still are not relaxed 

And the builders finaly start 

And I've just sold my bike on ebay 

 that it continues in this vein 

Night night all.
Sleep well!
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-  im sure everything will be fine and that little charlie is watching over this little one to make sure that there is nothing wrong with his brother/sister


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Emma - shopping was good thanks - bit of an expensive trip as we ended up buying 2 beds, a kingsize with memory foam mattress for us (can't wait till that arrives - soooooo comfortable) and a double with orthopaedic mattress for 2nd bedroom. Managed to negotiate a hefty discount, free duvets for both beds, duvet sets for both, mattress protectors and pillows so in all did quite well!! Then went to mum and dads for dinner and bless them, they gave us some money towards abandoned cycle, which of course made me cry again...  

Ali - great picture!!! Yeeeeehhaaaaa!!

Sho - glad you enjoyed the theatre. I love the theatre, not that I have been in ages, haven't seen Les Mis though. Am thinking of booking tickets for Dirty Dancing, love the film " nobody puts Baby in the corner" ......

Deb - good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine. Hope that you are only in the hotel for a week and that builders get a move on. 

I feel like AF is about to visit, really horrid AF pains (worse than normal). Only stopped drugs/supposedly ovulated last weekend so it seems a bit quick, mind you it is 27 days since last AF so s'pose it's about right time. Preparing myself for a humdinger this time round. Just trying to look at it as one step nearer to starting again.

Off to watch IACGMOOH... chat later xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning me dears

Well I have to say I'm afraid there's been far too much chat to try and catch up with it all so I hope everyone's doing ok.
Just done my morning stab. DH worked out a cunning way of making sure it was never more than 24 hours (even the nurse was impressed with him) we do it 5 minutes earlier each morning. So we started at 8am on the first morning and by today it was 7.50am...if all goes to plan it will only get to 7.10am and as we get up at 7 anyway it will be fine. I'm not sure I'd have thought of such a cunning plan...lucky to have him realy aren't I!!

Already started getting very strong twinges so I'm really hoping this time the stimms are working. DH said he just knew last time it wasn't working but this time he thinks it's all going well. Scan on wed so I'll know then. This flare lark is good isn't it....I've jumped from waiting to start and managed to overtake some of you to hopefully catch up with Emma in the end...blimey!

Anyway enough about me   I should be around a fair bit more this week as I've cleared the books now, got deps in and so have lots of lovely time off. 

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Fingers-The beds sound bliss   and how lovely of your parents doing that bless them  

Minow-Glad the flare seems to be suiting you better   so we will be testing on the same day how scary is that


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Deb - good luck today I'm sure it will all be good news, as you said this beanie has been checked out and is ok, so relax and enjoy getting a glimpse of your little one. 

Ali - great outfit! you need to put the other pics online somewhere and link to them or get space in the gallery on FF which you need to pay for I think.

Minow - good news on your stimming, soiunds like it's all going well. We did ours at 7.30am every day.

Fingers - sounds like you got a great deal! You will LOVE your memory foam matress, I ADORE ours and hate sleeping anywhere but my own bed now!

Emma - how was Ikea? I love that store! I need to go there myself at some point as I need a few bits n pieces!

I had a filling fall out last night while eating my dinner - I can't get into my dentist till Thirsday which is a pain, although happily I'm not in pain!  I don't have an NHS dentist either so this is going to cost a fortune   Pain in the


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Ikea was good have to go back again as we wanted two mirrors for the living and dining room chimney breasts but we thought that they would swamp them because there was only 10cm difference but when we got home we realised they would look fine, we bought a massive glass vase about 3ft and some twigs to go in them...so bit of a wasted journey.
Sorry to hear about the filling, make sure they dont put in a metal one


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope your all doing ok. Debs, good luck for the 20 week scan love    

Well weekend was busy "ish" Friday afternoon didnt manage to get any sleep   met hubby in town who said lets pop over to John Lewis High Wycombe and a furniture shop H.Wycombe 5 HOURS LATER!!!    The traffic with the surface water/floods was unreal then he took the wrong exit and instead of getting on the marlow by-pass we ended up on the M40 IN RUSH HOUR

I WAS LIKE A WOMAN POSSESSED   

Saturday swimming, see my mate, he cooked a meal, IT WAS GROSS    woke up with bad cramps at 4am Sunday morning    which died down about 9ish so went back to bed for a few hours, mum came over, went food shopping, popped to matalan, paid car fix bill of £300 then chilled with a can of lager, couldnt be bothered to cook dinner for 1 so had a sarnie and went to bed  


Waht happened in celebrity last night? I fell asleep again   

Got midwife tomorrow at 4 so leaving work about 3.45pm and taking Thursday and Friday off sick    they done noubt for me so bollo**ks to them  

OH................................. AND I HAD SEX   Apparently I am rather heavier now   Still he enjoyed himself, I cant seem to "get into it"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy   glad you had sex    
You did have a busy weekend you need to be taking it easy lady     the jungle wasnt all that last night apart from Jan leeming got 10 out of 12 stars


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Wow its ounds like you all had an expensive shopping weekend, I was stuck in th whole with the builders here, its worse than we originally thought need new rising water mains as the ones we have are sooooo old they are all steel and lead so going to take longer to sort so still no hot water and wont have til at least friday and I have my mum and ian coming to stay on Thursday as my sister is due to have her baby tomorrow!

I have my baseline scan today but still no AF for me so I am going to be delayed again !

Debs good luck with scan today
Wildcats good luck with scan tomorrow
Cheesy have fun with the midwife


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know I did all the housework on Saturday aswell, think I do need to slow down its starting to kill me now afterwards, almost forget I am preggers   listened to my old "cream" CD's yesterday afternoon and god it took me back to my party days, I was boogy'ing around the living room like a raver let out of a 90's warehouse   if you get my drift  

Wow she did well 10 stars, what did she have to do?

Love cheesyb
xx

p.s watched child against all odd I taped aswell


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All,

Busy one for me today so prob won't be around much. AF arrived this morning with a vengeance, do you think I need to call Woking to tell them? 

MInow - glad you are whizzing along with the stims, good luck for this cycle....   

Can't wait for my bed to arrive. It comes on the 19th December just in time for a nice comfy Xmas - I might stay in bed all Xmas  

Cheesy got her oats!!!!      Sod sitting on the M40 in rush hour when you didn't need to !!

Ktx - here's an AF dance


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kate - hope the old witch arrives soon love and good luck with the b/l, I hope your not delayed too long if any at all    

Fingers, oh I could do with a nice new bed, he says he's decorating our bedroom fancy for when I get my figure back and we can have sex again,, cheeky git    mind you I am FED up with the hop on and hop off for me, I wanna "go"    Hope the period isint too painful honey   I dont know if you need to call woking, but i suspect you do if your starting again so they can do another plan for you  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - busy weekend - glad you got some jiggy! I've been told none for me until we are 20 weeks, so MrW has to amuse himself for the next 2 months! I can't say I'm really that bothered as I do worry about bubs getting bashed about!

Fingers - can't hurt to call woking. Oooo xmas in bed - sounds like fun to me!

Kt - put some while undies on today with white trousers! AF will come as soon as youa re far away from the house/a supermarket (just take a long coat!)

Emma  - ooo I hate wated journeys - although it means you get to go back to Ikea - I love that store, altough I hate that it's always so busy.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I can imagine you dancing around like a nutter to the cream cd   

Kerry-Yes ring woking and they will set a date for you to go in to sign more forms and collect your drugs and tx plan 

Kate-Where is a/f


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys I have brand new white lacy niks on and lets see if it works I wish my cycle could just behave itself for once


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT -   is just finishing with me so I'll send her straight round to you! She'e been really mean to me this time. Really painful and then during the rehearsal Saturday afternoon I suddenly had the most terrible flood and    biggest clot you've ever seen. It was so big it actually hurt passing it! If I hadn't had a scan the day before I would have been really worried. Thankfully she has eased off since then and hopefully that's the worst out of the way for when you get her!

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

why's that Wildcat? Altho I have to say, I dont tell him before the act that bubba is moving, its very off putting    

Emma, defo will sell 9 things on ebay, about time and about £60 worth     got a spanking new pair of trendy next dark blue bootleg jeans if anyone is interested for £8.99 + post, cost me £45 but I forgot I bought them yonks ago and now they are too small on the bottom   sorry forgot to add they are maternity   altho I bought them b4 I was preggers as my positive "thang"  

Minow - sorry you have had such a heavy period, clots really arent nice are they  

Kate - hope the white knickers do the job honey    

24 working days, 24 working days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alright cheesy dont make me jealous   24 working days i wish i only had 24 working days until i was out of this hell hole for a year


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all you chatty bunch.

Well my shopping trip to reading was great but ran out of time    bought lots of nice pressies for my niece and sisters.  Bought dh
a coat too with is lovely.  So I am nearly finished my xmas shopping now  
Started the bum bullets last night - lovey!!  Just hope my embies thaw tomorrow ok.......please please please      

Minow - good luck with the stimms      

Emma - hows the s/e's.  Are you pussies loving their new sofa's  

Kerry - yeh ring he clinic, I would.  Enjoy your new bed.  We've got a pillow top matress and its soooooooo comfy.

Kate - good luck with your b/l scan today, sorry that af has shown.  Hope she does soon....have you tested  

Cheesy - luck  devil with only 24 working days left!  God I can't wait!!!  Glad you managed to get some action  

Wildcat - sorry about your filling, what a nightmare!

Well I think I am going to ring nuffield and ask them to ring dh with the news about my frosties - what do you reckon


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done tash on the xmas shopping, I am nearly done too   Hope your ar&e isnt too sore with the bullets  

I'll only be out of work 6 months, cant afford any longer    unless I win the lottery which is unlikely cause I been trying to win the GMTV competitions every day for a year to get a car and won f*ck all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!!

I really don't feel well today.    this period is kicking my ass.Occasionally I have a tendancy to get a bit low on iron although I don't get anaemic and I think I've got a bi t of that going on. Feeling really slow and tired. My eyes are just slits so attractive as well  

Emma- I like Ikea but I hate the fact you have to stick to the route they lay out for you. You can't just wander. "Stay on the path!!!"  I might take a trip over there actually. I could do with some soft furnishings to brighten up my living room.

Wildcat- bad news on the filling! They do cost a fortune. I haven't got an NHs dentis either. In fact I don't know anyone who does.  

Fingers- hope this AF gets you on the go again and that its better luck this time

KT good luck with the b/l although I know you will probably have to keep going a bit longer before stimms. Hopefully AF'll come your way soon. She'll be leaving me on Friday, I'll send her your way!!

Minow- Nice detail  I've had that before. Vile!!!! Thankfully it hasn't been since I was a teenager though.
I'm glad the flare seems to be going well for you.

Barney monkey and Jules- hope you guys are doing ok and that you're still checking up on us while you look after yourselves. 

As for me I'm off out in a mo. I'm off the the supermarket where no doubt some @rse  hole will make the mistake of asking me if I want my car washed. Well I'm ready for them this morning I am NOT in a good mood  

God knows what to do for tea, I can't be bothered to do anything today. Catch you later

Oh Tash- good for you on the old bullets  Not long now then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I ring in too   still havent won either  

Nvh-Good luck for the dolly mixtures coming out from the freezer bet they think   in there   im sure everything will be fine...why dont you want to take the call  

Sho-  watch out car cleaners   have you tried taking floridix hun for the lack of iron its all natural igrediants and you can get it from any chemists.....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - can't have jiggy due to the bleeding - they think that the placenta might be a bit low lying at the moment (but they said it usually moves up) and this could cause a problem with sex - and make me bleed more - although I know this wasn't the reason for the bleeding as we haven't done it!

Nvh - glad your shopping was fun!  Your little    will be fine - I bet they can't wait to meet you! 

Sho - sorry you feel like poo today, If you do go up to Ikea - lets go together as I want to go too as I need a few things, I'm happy to drive up as DH has a nice large Boot in his car, and I hate going to ikea on my own (and MrW hates it even more!)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy/Emma - i used to ring 'this morning' competitions cause they have great prizes but never won either  

Cheesy - 6 months is still great, maybe you'll get lucky when you're off although you'll have your hands full and no time
to be playing competitions 

Emma - you just wanted to use the new smiley eh    I'm scared to take the call just in case its bad news...OMG i am 
driving myself cazy!    (never used that one before either)  

Sho - how poo that you're not feeling great....hope no one asks you to wash your car cause they are sure gonna get it    
How about a take away  


Wildcat - i wouldn't take the chance of getting jiggy if I were you.  Not until things settle down.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-i love the new   smiley


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - sorry you are feeling pants 
Wildcat - I'd stay well clear of the jiggy too...that's what Mr W has got hands for isn't it?! 
NVH - Waiting for the call is horrid isn't it but come on girl    it's just got to be all right hasn't it!
Cheesy - those 6 months will fly I am sure but you must be soooo looking forward to them!

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - me too!  Mr Blue is cool eh!  

Minow - yeh, am gonna try and think


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-So if they are thawed tomorrow does that mean e/t weds


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I love the new smiley too - it reminds me of cartman from SOuth Park - although he has an orange coat!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah he does your right wildcat  

Anyone know if Guildford has a Zara as i want to go there thurs as have a metting near there at 3.30 on thurs and want to buy something for our xmas party friday night


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not as far as I know Emma and I do know Guildford quite well!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Bugger  

Thanks Minow, will check on the Zara website


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

there are lots of lovely shops though....does it have to be Zara? I don't know of one in this area.
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh et will be weds    you're xmas do is early isn't it!  you getting a slinky little black number  

 yeh wildcat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I have seen something i like in Zara  

Nvh-No nothing slinky   its early because people are going to be away from dec onwards...plus i have e/t on the 1st    so i will be in my bed resting


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im off to acupuncture now, be back around 1ish


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma
They appear to be in York, Thurrock, Telford, Stirling, Southampton, Solihull, Shelffield, Reading, Plymouth, Oxford,Nottingham, Newcastle, Milton Keynes, Manchester, Maidstone, London, Liverpool, Lees, Kingston, Inverness, Greenhite - Kent, Glasgow, Edinburgh, East kilbride, Dundee, CHester, Chapefield, Cardiff, Canterbury, Bromley, Bournemouth, Birmingham, Belfast and Basingstoke....But not Guildford!!!!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow-  How silly of Mrs W to think that Mr W has hands for any other reason than to pleasure himself. V funny. I'm sure they know of many ways of shall we say "enjoying" eachother that don't involve the one eyed monster. Look how many of those raunchy parties they have been to!!! 

Wildcat- that's another date then!!

Emma no I haven't tried that. I might do though. I'm off to the doctor later to get him to refer me to Mr R at Frimley for the old laparoscopy I'm having in 2010  I think I will mention the iron to him though as well and see if he can't precribe me something. I can't tell you how rough I feel today. I feel like I've had a massive night out and been beaten up as well. Not good.

NVH- I must have issed the bit in your post when you said you were dreading the call! Sorry love. Try not to worry, I'm sure they will take extra care and they will be in great condition ready to be put back into the mother ship 

You'll be pleased to know I  have returned from the supermarket and nobody asked me if they could wash my car!!!! . I think is because it was raining and there was clearly no point!

I bought 4 choc muffins to make up for the fact that dh will be having a cold lunch today as I can't be bothered to cook him anything. (Its important to mention that he doesn't care what he eats, I just feel that I need to justify my jobless ness and the fact that I like hot lunches. Because I'm not eating- he doesn't get a hot lunch  )I just had one with a nice cup of tea to make myself feel better, and it has worked. Is it too greedy to have another one?!!!

bloody hell 6 replies while I've been typing. I'll have to go back and read


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-The mother ship pmsl  

Minow-Kingston it is   cheers honey....might have to make a meeting up for there then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i like Zara as well. I've got my dh to like Zara man now too. When i was rubbing shoulders with the better people in the West End of London at the weekend I noticed they have a Zara home on Regent St!!! I didn't go in. I was too busy trying to look impovrished to avoid being mugged and checking everyone out to see they weren't suicide bombers, and lurching from Starbucks to Costa in a vain attempt at keeping warm

As you can see, I spend a lot of time worrying about stupid things.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive only ever been to Zara abroad, I've been to it in Estonia, Finland, Iceland, Italy, Spain and Sweden but never in the UK! I do like the clothes though but being lazy I tend to stick to Guildford for my shopping....I'm sure Guildford would be a good place for them to open a store though!

Sho - pmsl at you in London...you probably looked more suspicious than anyone you were checking out!

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - pmsl - worrying about stupid things - lol - I used to be like that wen I went to London, then I got a job there and it just became another place to go - still hate going there though, mpstly cos it's dirty, smelly and full of too many people who barge past you and are rude.  A date it is - how about one day next week - I'll PM or txt you.

emma - enjoy your acu.

Sho - get some tinned soup - easy for a hot meal if you are feeling lazy. I' might have tomato soup today.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho   mother ship    muffin sounds great altho aren't you meant to be watching your carbs    ah well
what the hell, if it makes you feel better then go for it....can't believe you want another one tho    

I like ALL shops  

Minow - are you showing off  

Emma - enjoy those pins 

Wildat - I hate all that pushing and shoving too in London   does my head in!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow- How dare you!!!      you have a point though

Wildcat- whenever you know I have nothing to do so just tell when to make myself available.

London absolutely SUCKS. It does stink and the people in terms of rudeness are something else. I can't bare the volumes of people who move around the place and don't even get me started on the tube. In terms of travel its genius but lets face it, you are hurtling through a pitch black tube at the speed of a bullet into the abyss. The people you're trapped  on there with as well.....good God. You daren't make ete contact because they're all nutters!!

No. I could not live there. There is a very small but very real risk that dh could get posted to London next year as well....what will I do if that happens?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You're right NVH, I should be watching my carbs but I have a bit of a "f***" it attitude at the mo. Lets face it there's no hope of me getting pregnant before June so what the hell! Lets get fat and unhealthy!!!  If I really try hard maybe I can grow a nice beard and get a face full of acne


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - if DH gets posted there - make him commute!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

pmsl Sho    Can you imagine your dh's face    Even if your dh gets posted in London
can't he commute   or is that a NO NO! 
Actually some parts may not be too bad I suppose, its the piccadilly area/oxford st stretch thats a nightmare!  I
don't mind London for the atmosphere at night, but only can take it in VERY small doses.  Definately not for shopping tho
as there are so much nicer places to around!
I used to travel to Oxford Circus when I was at college doing hairdressing, god knows how I used to managed that trip
day in day out, but it was fab at lunch time when we used to shop shop shop!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH - Not showing off just noticing how daft it is that I have travelled to all these places and pretty much all I appear to have done is  gone shopping! (I did do other things as well, honest!) and never managed to find one in my own backyard so to speak!

Sho - there are some nice bits of london to live in. I have to admit I can't be bothered with the tube these days - I always used it when I lived there. Now I tend to try and get a bus and with the congestion charge there is less traffic so it is a better way to travel than it used to be. I have to admit though I do avoid London as much as i can. I lived there for years and I feel I've done my bit! 

Have just lit the woodburning stove downstairs and it is sooooo cosy! I can feel an afternoon of films and snuggling cats in front of the fire coming on!  

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - you a shopaholic    only kidding hun....i'm sure you did loads and shopping is always good on hols! in fact
its a must.  

Ooooooh woodburning stove....stop making us jealous    a film with a large mug of something hot! hahhhhhh! 
Alright for some eh


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Trouble is NVH, I wasn't on my hols...it was my work that took me all over...still I suppose that was why I felt I could spend, after all I was earning!!  

Just got the Thai cushion out and put it in front of the fire.....mmmm, so nice curled up on that....hope you're all having fun at work   
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

forgive me please....I do tend to end up working when you all stop! I mean who was working firday evening and all day Saturday and Saturday evening? I just have my weekend during the week!

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow- it is freezing here!! i'm going to have to turn up the heating

NVH- there is absolutely no way I would live there. They can post you to the quarters in Knightsbridge and a few other places in the centre, but they do have places in Hounslow and Chatham. That is what I would opt for. Somewhere outside of the mayhem.

I auditioned at Trinity college and Royal College in London and walked out of both my auditions because there was absolutely no way I could live there. that was when I was an arrogant teenager who believed #i was the best thing in the world


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no really


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesy! 

Sho - you arrogant teenager, nah can't imagine that for one minute    Hounslow is just as  

Minow - but you do something you love for a living so doesn't count missy    its just the thought of being
at home all cozy on a day like today woulld be the best!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Sho - trust me Chatham is not the place to go!!!!! You're talking to a Medway girl here!

NVH, I might love it but sometimes some of the gigs are grim, so it's not always a bundle of fun!

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm at home all cosy too - it is the best. Looks cold out there today.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess Minow....just trying to make myself feel better than you and sho are all wamr and snuggling
in doors!  

Well if i don't have a 2ww i'm taking weds/thurs and friday off anyway


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Hey  you will have a 2WW!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ooops - consider myself told 

[fly]*I WILL HAVE A 2WW*[/fly]

Hows that then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You will be on your 2ww starting weds honey stay bloody   woman  

I agree London sucks and i have to drive in there sometimes for meetings..sorry but you wont catch me on public transport...takes too long and its dirty and im scared of the nutters up there  

Wildcat and sho-If you going to Ikea next week, i could meet you for a hot chocolate (no caffiene for me) as my office is around the corner


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

That would be nice Em. Wildcat is in charge as I don't have any idea where it is 

NVH- that's right missus 

I'm feeling a little bit more human but my head is still pounding


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm confused, I thought chocolate had caffeine in it and you couldn't have it on 2ww?? Sorry am lurking a bit today but had to ask the question....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck tash with the thaw          

yeh chocolate does have caffiene in it 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Does it ...damn what can i have then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i'm sure a cup of hot chocloate wouldn't hurt her    surely a little of what you fancy does you good. Have you been told by a doctor not to have chocloate during the 2WW?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No but my acupuncturist told me today that once the embies have gone back NO CAFFIENE as can cause uterine contractions   at home i am having hot milk or ovaltine but feel like an old woman  ...
is there anything that doesnt bloody cause uterine contractions


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what about white chocolate    know what you mean about everything and anything causing contractions  

Does white choc have caffeine   i know the dark stuff does for sure

Its not a fact of staying away from choc sho, but caffeine is no good!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem, it is just that when I had my implications the nurse told me no caffeine and went on to qualify it with "no tea/coffee (unless decaf) or chocolate". She was very judgemental and I think that she was judging me as I'm a larger lady and she imagined I stuffed my face with it all day long and was attempting to put me off of eating it. It might have been her way of saying you eat too much! Little does she know that it would be unusual for me to have chocolate twice a month. Anyway I'm sure Emma wouldn't have that problem!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

So hot chocolate has caffiene then   

Nvh-I dont like chocolate to eat i dont really even like drinking it unless its costa or starbucks shame they dont do white hot chocolate


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

But chocolate also ha things in that release feel good endorphines. If it was me, I'd have the bloody chocolate. A cup of hot choc hasn't even got proper choc in it anyway, its mostly flavouring. A bar of chocolate might be a different thing.

What do i know?? Not much really


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- ring them and see if a cup of hot chocolate is forbidden.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sho i think they would ptsl at me if i rung them and said that  

Sod it i will have the chocolate once or maybe a ginger latte     should be alright before the embies go in


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, to be honest I cut all caffiene out completly during 2ww and no diet cock nearly killed me but I dont eat choco anyway, I am sure you can get some without caffiene, let me check the web, I need something to do   but its personal choice, I wouldnt say it would do that much harm anyway


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- exactly!! I asked Mr R about things like this when i sw him the other day and suffice to say he seemed a bit frustrated by it all.

I can't believe a cup of hot chocolate will do that much damage really. I know a chocoholic who is about to have her 5th baby. Never mind uterine contrations, it seems to me chocolate is a veritable fertility drug!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

off for a lunch time swim, laters ladies about 3 ish


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I posted on an inbetween treatment board earlier and now I can't find it. Its missing off the main area. Where has it gone??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters Cheesy  

Sho-I must admit i do cut out all caffiene when doing tx but one hot chocolate should be fine next week


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I would have thought so hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Didn't mean to put the cat among the pigeons!! 
Emma - I'm sure it will be fine. Thousands of women all over the world eat chocolate when they are pg and drink gallons of tea/coffee. It was only told by this nurse but as I said her attitude was that I was a fat heifer anyway!! I really wanted to find out if anyone else was told the same thing. I think most of this diet advice is a bit daft anyway, how many women who get pg naturally actually eat the brazil nuts, do the pineapple juice and milk things anyway? As long as you have a balanced diet - that is the important thing.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-You didnt dont worry honey   as i said before i dont eat chocolate just want a hot chocolate


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yummm - me too!! Now you've talked about it I want one - you're a bad influence. There is a coffee shop across the road that does the best hot chocolate and am tempted to bunk out for 5 mins and grab one...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you're right Fingers. A good diet is probably the best thing. I can't imagine that all the little things that we are told are essential for getting pregnant. Like you say lots of people get pregnant naturally without force feeding themselves brazils  

I doubt you're a fat heifer by the way.  

MY HEAD HURTS!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you'll be alright to have a hot choc, just stay away on the 2ww!  Saying that i just had a choc biscuit without
even thinking about it  

I agree with you too kerry and sho....look at all those bloody druggies that get pg! do they watch there cocaine intake! NO


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Here here !!!!!!! i totally agree


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right on sister!!!!!

Obviously women in our situation want to do the best for our prospective children, but I think things can be taken too far sometimes. One girl i know got pregnant both times on contraception. She ate nothing but crap, smoked and drank and had successful pregnancies. I won't say she had healthy children though. The first one was tiny and she didn;t see the link with smoking. the second one looks a  bit simple to me as well....oops did I say that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you're    not that we are bitter and twisted or anything at people managing to get pg so easily  

Just isn't fare!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-     your poor friends children


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't believe you all missed the "diet cock" from Cheesy!   
Or are you all far too grown up to find it funny?!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Come on!! Regardless of our situations, don;t tell me you haven't looked in a pram and thought, "that's an ugly one"


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Diet cock!!!! Does that mean you get a smaller baby with diet cock. Or is the nutritional value reduced?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah ok sho yeah i have   

Minow-Missed that one   but thats cheesy for you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i missed the diet cock!  damn    

Sho - yeh I see ugly babies all the time, but everyone thinks their children are beautiful don't they!  So I guess
beauty is in the eye of the beholder in this case!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-What time do they get the dollys out of the freezer and when do they call you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

cheesyb said:


> Emma, to be honest I cut all caffiene out completly during 2ww and no diet cock nearly killed me but I dont eat choco anyway, I am sure you can get some without caffiene, let me check the web, I need something to do  but its personal choice, I wouldnt say it would do that much harm anyway


Cheesy - no diet cock?? I didn't think you were getting any (except for this weekend!)

Emma - I go to the Brent Park Ikea - I dont think this is where you are - I don't know where the other one is. How about decaf coffee? I drink it all the time now - doesn't taste any different to regular.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Ohhhhhh i thought you would go to the one in Croydon  

I dont like coffee its just i wanted something like hot chocolate as i like tea but i cut out all caffiene in the 2ww as instructed by woking...but can you get decaff latte at starbucks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - the wembley one was always closer for me so I went there - is the croydon one easy to find?  Starbucks do decaf latte yes! I live on it  I only ever drink latte now - even at home - just make a decaf espresso and heat up some milk - yum.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

The traffic to the wembley ikea is a nightmare, i used to do that route every day when I lived in bedfordshire! 

Just have a hot choc and be done with it! It won't do any harm at this stage and one ain't gonna kill you Emma
They said about early afternoon, dh has already called them to ask them to ring him not me!  Bless him he wants
to protect me!  

Gonna need lots of entertaining tomorrow please!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Yeah its just off the purley way if you know it, come off at jct 7 of the m25 then about 20 mins from there depending on traffic  
Ohhhhhh so i will treat myself to a ginger bread latte then decaff ofcourse  

Hope debs is ok what time was her scan  

Nvh-I cant entertain you tomorrow as i have my yearly review tomorrow   sorry im sure the other ladies will


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I too was pmsl at Cheesy missing out on diet cock !! very funny, I too go to the Brent cross ikea as I cant stand going to Croydon traffic is murder and the Brent Cross isnt too bad at all really.

Well I am back and as expected have a massive cyst on my left ovary which is holding things up so I am to call when the witch arrives and go in for a scan and hope the cyst has burst. so I am still D Regging the good news though is that my lining is quite thin anyway at 5.7mm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Kate..bloody cysts    hope the witch comes soon and the cyst buggers off


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - well done on the lining but bugger of cyst    fingers crossed it disappears when af arrives.  Did they 
give you something to bring on af  

Emma - Oh no....can't believe you won't be here tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont worry honey, i will try and pop on before my meeting at 2.00pm text me though and let me know how you get on ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

no fraid not have to just let it run its course, so come on you lot stop hogging the witch and send her over here as it looks like my 2WW is going to be over Christmas now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ladies

I noticed shortly after I put cock instead of coke   but left it as thought might give some of you a giggle  

Kate - sorry about the cyst honey    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I have to go to the dentist now! they had a cancellation so I can get in today - not sure if this is good or bad!! now I have to go out    

Mr W has just got home, poor baby is sick today. I'll wrap him up warm before I go and put him in front of the tv.

Nvh - stop worrying hun, it's not good for you!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

hope you feel better soon Mr W


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck with the dentist  

Yeah Nvh your like an old mother hen  

Cheesy-   dirty mare


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Get well soon MrW....wildcat - good luck at the dentist!

Emma - first of all i'm the 'mother ship', now i'm a 'mother hen'      

Look I just want some sympathy OK     Only kidding, i don't really.... guess what!!.......

Clinic rang - ET is at 9.15am and just had to book my acu for 7.45am    I asked about af
and rachel said 'don't be stupid'   basically she said i wouldn't have ovulated until i stopped the buserilin!

Cheesy - enjoy your swim   gosh i hope those   didn't escape in the pool


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

great news Tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh   you and your mouth regarding cheesy's d/h    

Good news about e/t wooohhooo how exciting


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Tash, loadsa luck love    



Must have gone somewhere cause didnt notice it come out    mind you he is not blessed with alot is he   He'd better not read this or I am DEAD


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your poor d/h cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Well we'll soon find out please god after this one cause I aint taking contraception, whats the point   and I aint doing IVF ever again  

Thats of course providing my bubba gets to be in my hands safe and sound soon    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh KT hun I am so sorry about the cyst. What a bummer, I hope it bursts and af hurries up for you. It's frustrating but I kept telling myself it was worth the wait coz this is gona be the one....it is for you too hun!   

Wildcat - hope dentist is ok. I must be very lucky to have no fillings and an NHS dentist. I only go once a year to a check up and touch wood there's no problems yet!

Poo Mr W. Hope you are snuggled up in the warm now. Get better soon

9.15 it is then NVH - Whatever kinda Mother whatsit you are them there frosties will do their best for you I know  

Sho - I am sure I'll have a fat ginger baby...but will be beautiful in my eyes! All my sil's have had the most amazingly beautiful babies so i'm sure mine will look very odd next to theirs but who cares!

Cheesy - not blessed with a lot - pmsl!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-She will be fine honey honest


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ignore me, paranoid late nerves kicking in, BIG TIME, Keep dreaming about still borns and graves    just my fears being highlighted I expect


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeap hun im sure thats normal especially after all the horrible things going on with prem births etc...but look at it this way if she came now she should would have a great chance of survival. you are going to have a healthy baby as long as you calm down and stop trying to be action woman at the weekends...sod the housework one week and get d/h to hoover the house


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what in the name of god are these people wearing  

http://www.gm.tv/index.cfm?articleid=23378

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

*post edited


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - now stop that right now    my dh doesn't have much swimming   either but there is still a lot of 
stuff if you know what I mean.  

Just to clarify, the clinic have only booked the appointment but frosties are thawing tomorrow still....at least its all good positive
thinking


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well you wouldn't catch me wearing any of that!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

nice outfits if your about 12


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - yeh the stuff that the   swim in is still in full force but the little   are trapped in
scar tissue  
If this doesn't work he will have to go under the knife to get the little buggers out  

Can't open the link


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-is that called tesa/pesa or something   one of my cycle buddies is pg with twins after her 1st attempt at that she is 22wks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh thats right emma...oh how promising. Someone else I know is also pg with twins from that procedure.  I think they
whip them out before they have matured.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you all stopped being nasty about my home town of London yet? I love it - have lived here for 13 years now and I think the only reason we would leave is that we can't afford a house so if (sorry when) we have kids we may have to move out to be able to buy a bigger place! But I know each to their own and most people who don't live in London can't imagine why you would want to. And I do avoid Oxford St at this time of year - absolute nightmare when Christmas shopping is in full flow.

Anyway, hope you're all ok and had good weekends. Good luck with the thaw tomorrow NVH - I am sure you will have 2 lovely embies to put back on Weds.

Off to a meeting now so sorry for the lack of personals to everyone else - have a good evening


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - sorry to hear about your cyst - hope it hurries up and b***ers off soon.... you can have my AF if you like - I'm warning you though it has arrived with a vengeance this time  

MR W - keep warm and feel better soon

Wildcat - hope dentist is OK....

Sho - I am fat, just not a heifer!! 

Cheesy - you can get Caffeine free diet coke - have u tried that. I can't drink the stuff with caffeine in as it gives me a headache so if I have Diet Coke it is this caffeine free stuff - quite nice...

NVh - yay - ET booked - stay positive


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Where in london do you live


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Off home ladies

Deb-Hope everything went ok havent heard anything


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Emma - I live in Southfields (SW London, just past Putney) - I promise it's very nice and we have trees and everything!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Been along weekend at work for me, off tomorrow though yippee  

Nvh, good luck with the thaw tomorrow  

Minow, glad the stiming is going well  

Emma, hi hun, how are you  

Kt, sorry to hear about that horrible cyst, hope it goes away soon

Sho, hope you feel better soon with that dreaded af, mine is 5 days late at the moment, probably stress as got the hospital again on Thursday for my implacations meeting, it is normally always on time  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Night Emma  

Yeah Debs, hopes all well    

Fingers - yeah I like the caffiene free one too but not many shops stock it here   If I have a choice I always get that one instead  

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

So Cheesy do you drink caffine free cock then !! I have a strange imagine of you doing naughty things I am sure it is Tash's dirty mind rubbing off on me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks monkeylove.

I used to live on the outskirts of london and as I said use to travel into Oxford Circus every morning, so for me I prefer the being
in the country but not too far away to get into the centre when I need to.

DH used to work in your area all the time so knows it very very well.   He used to live nr Putney too when we first met!

bye emma  

Myra - day off tomorrow, luck you!

Debs -  

Kerry - i used to drink diet coke caffeine free all the time.  I have been off caffeine for about 5 yrs now!

Kate - don't blame me for your dirty mind perve


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its funny cause I suppose really you could call my hubby's bits DIET COCK


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

half the calories but double the taste      well at least they did the job and thats what
counts at the end of the day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Off home now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

HOW CAN YOU add a picture from your desk top?

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash you could make a new slogan for Diet Coke !

Cheesy you need to paste it on a link like this one

http://www.theimageboard.com/upload.html and then paste the link onto here

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

C:\Temp\DSC_0059.JPG

it aint working


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very true, they did do the job


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well I'll bid you all good night then ladies  

Laters  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

if you go down to the loo's today
you'll surely get a surprise
if you go down to the loo's today
you wont believe your eyes  
if you go down to the loo's today
and lift the lid you'll open your big brown eyes


 Emma


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Roses are red
voilets are blue
dobey dobey doo  

Ding dong merrilly on high, the church bells they are ringing
ding dong merrily on high, you get my crappy singiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing

tra la la la la la lah la la la la la la

well thats it home time


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy - thanks so much for the lovely singing...brightened my day!  
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I have caffeine free tea. Tetley. You can't taste the difference at all. Don't know if you're a tea drinker though

NVH-I hope you're ok tomorrow. Good luck and I'm sure everything will work out just fine.

Monkey- great to hear from you!

Wldcat- how was the dentist?

Emma- I think they use that PESA/TESA when people have had a vasectomy that can't or won't be reversed. I know someone who had that but the woman in the couple only got 2 eggs and it didn't work for them. They've moved to Cyprus now.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

my god you lot can natter 

Well scan was perfect so feeling really good at the moment. we are starting to believe we might actually have a baby now 

Will catch up later - hope everyones ok

Deb


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi girls!

Just been catching up on all your chat! I did the official test for Woking on Thu morning, even tho the outcome was inevitable. It was hard seeing that BFN but life goes on I guess  Dh and I had planned a lovely weekend away with some friends to visit other friends in Cornwall. We just wanted to eat lots, drink wine and basically have a great time which we both felt we needed after our two back-to-back attempts. All was going well, sitting round the dinner table on Fri night when all of a sudden our friends we travelled down with had an announcement to make! Yes girls, you guessed it - they are pregnant! I honestly felt like someone had kicked me in the stomach, it was awful. I managed to congratulate them both and listen to all the chat that followed but I couldn't look at DH as I knew I would have burst into tears. I am happy for them of course but one day after my 2nd BFN was terrible timing. Went up to bed a bit later and had a bit of a sob with DH and the usual 'Why not us...it's not fair...' Felt soooooooooo bad but woke up the next morning and everything seemed a lot better and we did end up having a good weekend. Sorry to babble on but I know that all of you will understand.

We have our follow up booked with Mr R before Christmas which I am very glad about as I feel that I need some answers or at least to know where we go from here. We need to decide when we will try again - Easter or the summer. We are also hoping to move house next year but obviously ttc and IVF comes first.

NVH - Good luck for tomorrows thaw  

Sho - Sorry you are feeling crap 

Debs - Great news on the scan 

 to everyone else!

*Oh, does anyone know someone who does guttering/ slates on the roof? We have a bit of water coming in and need someone who will come and do a small job. Please PM me if you have any numbers, we are getting desperate!!*

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy you do make me   

Debs Congrats honey glad all is going well

barney


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-My d/f's mum lives in tooting so not far from southfields  

Barney-Ohhhhh what awful timing for you honey, so glad you were brave though  

Debs-Soooo glad the scan went well, told you charlie is looking after you both  

Cheesy-Thats a good song   the reason cheesy is signing the pooh song is we have a phantom pooher in the building at work and i have nearly chucked up on numerous occasions...but now i know when the seat is down im not opening up to get a big surprise


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney - that's awful timing - did they know you were doing IVF? 

Debs - glad the scan went well, it's my turn tomorrow! 

Cheesy - loved the singing, although you need to learn more words   

Nvh - good luck tomorrow - I will be thinking of you!

Myra - enjoy your day off tomorrow.

Dentist was ok - only cost £46 which I thought was good as I was expecting it to be double that! He did it without an injection though which reduces the cost! I hate dentists, but I must admit mine is brilliant - has never caused me any pain yet and I've had him for about 8 years now! even his injections dont hurt!  

Off to make something to  eat now and fuss over DH, he needs to feel better for tomorrow.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tomorrow wildcats ...hope MrW is better by then..im sure seeing the little one will put a smile on his face and his illness would of shifted


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NHV- loads of     for you tomorrow, hope your frosties thaw well.

Wilcats luck to you guys to.xx

These damm tablets are making me feel s**t, just had a hot choccie now going to have a bath.....cant wait till test day, wish i could fast forward, this whole thing is getting me down again.  Not doing very well this time round...all i have done is winge and moan and feel rubbish.

oh well, i'll be ok in a few days im sure of it.

Love to you all, take care will catch up tomo, i finish at 2..yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Bendybird


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Deb - I am so pleased the scan went well, and showed everything is as it should be. 
Wildcat - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that poor Mr W feels better.
NVH - sending lots of warming vibes   for the thaw and that E/C goes well on Wednesday.
Minnow / Emma / Bendy - I hope the stimming is going well for you all. 
Barney - Glad that you managed to have a good weekend despite the lousy timing of your friends news.

I phoned Woking today to tell them about our BFN. We have booked a follow up appointment with Mr C, but the earliest he can see us is 10th Jan. I have booked it, but will phone again next week, just to see if there has been any cancellations. We have also been able to pay for the IUI cycle that we just had rather than waste our  NHS go. It seems worse paying £1,200 when you know the result was negative, but by settling the bill it means we can try another IVF cycle again in the new year on the NHS.

Hope everyone is well.

Jules xxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jules* that is good news that you can have your NHS go, even tho paying out for a BFN must be really hard.

*Wildcat* - No, They didn't know about the IVF and I am glad because then they might have felt embarassed sharing their news and I don't want that...if that makes any sense Hope Mr W feels better soon.

*Minow* - Glad flare seems to be going well for you. 

*Emma and Bendy* -


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me again  

Jules - thats great news if you know what I mean.  At least you get a free IVF and lets hope they do something different next time.

Bendy - how horrible that you are still feeling poo.  Poor you...  I know what you mean about pressing the fast forward button    Hope you feel better soon

Emma - we have many phantom pooers at my work, they make me vom! and not always is the seat down so you get a big shock    the worst is when you walk in and it stinks    I even had to resort to sending an email to the whole floor asking them to bloody make sure they flush the toilet  

Barney  how afwful for you but glad you had a good weekend despite the news.  There are PG ladies every where I look at work 

Wildcats - good luck tomorrow not that you'll need it.  Bet you're so excited to see wildkit again! 

Debs - glad the scan was ok

Sho - I drink de-caf tea, its great.  And yep you are right about the tesa/pesa stuff.  Its when the man is producing sperm but they are trapped or not strong enough

Cheesy - you nutter   

Just made some scotch eggs and they were yum!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, did anyone have a recipe for fish cakes that didn't involve potato or breadcrumbs


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies, I will be starting a new thread for you in about 2 mins, so try to avoid any long post till I have done it    Would hate for you to lose a long post - or alternatively copy it so you can paste it into new thread.

Cheers
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies..................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74697.0


----------

